# Bannwelle auf EU und NA Servern



## Cerom (23. November 2009)

http://de.aiononline.com/forums/general/vi...ce_category=102

Kann da jemand was bestätigen ? Zeit wäre es ja mal.


Edit: Die Zahl an die neuen Angaben angepaßt


----------



## Feuerwirbel (23. November 2009)

naja ich hab n letzter zeit sowieso kaum bots gesehen, war ich vielleicht nie an den richtigen( bzw. falschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) stellen, aber der von gestern ist nicht mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (23. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> naja ich hab n letzter zeit sowieso kaum bots gesehen, war ich vielleicht nie an den richtigen( bzw. falschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ähm wie du hast keien bots gesehen? Warst bestimmt in Aion nicht online, richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist zwar Asmo wie ich sehe wenn deine sig stimmt dann komm doch mal bei uns in Heiron vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner meinung nach hat die bann welle garnix gebracht ich hab 4leute schon länger im visier wo sehr oft sehr viel zeug im Ah hat und der ist immer noch online mit seinen gilden kollegen, und töten im heiron alles quer durch :/


----------



## Cerom (23. November 2009)

PeterMaffia schrieb:


> komisch... also mit meinem twink botte ich seit start und ich war nicht bei der banwelle dabei


Du bist die Quotenausnahme


----------



## battschack (23. November 2009)

PeterMaffia schrieb:


> komisch... also mit meinem twink botte ich seit start und ich war nicht bei der banwelle dabei




Dann hoffen wir mal das du beim nächsten dabei bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (23. November 2009)

jo, auf Votan sehe ich recht wenig Bots gute Arbeit WCsoft


----------



## Snaady (24. November 2009)

äh asmo bots rennen alle in brusthonin rum wenn ihr sie sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sind wirklich weniger


----------



## xerkxes (24. November 2009)

Ich finde es gut, dass NC etwas unternimmt auch wenn ich Aion nicht mehr spiele.

Nun, ich will nicht eure Euphorie dämpfen aber wartet erstmal eine Woche ab. Als ich Aion noch gespielt habe gabs ja schon mal eine kleine Banwelle. Zwei von mir beobachtete bots (Gladi/Kantor) waren da tatsächlich verschwunden, sie kamen allerdings nach einer Woche wieder. Vermutlich waren sie also genau diese Zeit gesperrt und nicht permanent.

Einer davon ist der hier: http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/charac...amp;serverID=47 Vom Gladi weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr, beginnt mit "H" glaube ich.

Achja, ich stelle hier bewusst botuser an den Pranger.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bist zwar Asmo wie ich sehe wenn deine sig stimmt dann komm doch mal bei uns in Heiron vorbei
> ...


Ich hab schon in Eltnen n paar Bots über die Schippe springen lassen, glaub war vor 1-2 Wochen in dieser Wüste. Da waren 5 stück unterwegs, die dann erstmal wieder laufen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das haben die Elyos aber nicht als grund gesehen mich meine Spionage quest fertig zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (25. November 2009)

Nunja, manch einen Botuser kann ich verstehen. Leider hat es sich in vielen Spielen gezeigt, dass das eigentliche Spiel erst auf Maxlevel anfängt, und dieses hat sich in den Köpfen der Leute manifestiert. Ich hab damals in WoW mit meinem ersten Account auch mal "probeweise" gebottet. Es war einfach frustrierend. Ich bin damals erst so gegen 19-20 uhr von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen und teilweise um 22 uhr wieder ins bett weil ich am nächsten morgen wieder früh rausmusste (musste regelmäßig pendeln). Wenn man dann sieht, wie die Leute in der Gilde einem alle davonleveln, ist es doch schon sehr frustrierend. Deswegen hatte ich mich damals mal schlau gemacht, und dämlicherweise einen Bot benutzt. Nunja, das resultat war, dass der account binnen einer Woche futsch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß, geschieht mir recht, aber aus Fehlern lernt man. Ich persönlich würd nie wieder botten, dafür ist mir mein Account zu schade und ich habe unter anderem dadurch auch erkannt, dass endgame in den meisten mmorpgs nicht erst auf maxlevel anfängt, sondern auch schon vorher. Gerade in Aion ist mir das Aufgefallen. Ab lvl 40+ kann man eigentlich schon recht viel machen, was auch im Endgame möglich wäre. Upper Abyss, Instanzen, oder Crafting mats farmen.

Und obwohl ich momentan dauerpleite bin, meine Ausrüstung scheisse ist, etc. bin ich froh dass ich normal spielen kann ^^


----------



## Modeska (25. November 2009)

Naja ich find sowieso, das man durch botten seinen Char mit 50 dann nicht wirklich beherrscht. Wie denn auch? Ich glaub denen bringt das gute Equip nix mit 50, einmal mitgenommen in ne Ini, gemerkt wie scheisse der is - nie wieder kommt der in meine Grp^^


----------



## Cerom (25. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nunja, manch einen Botuser kann ich verstehen. Leider hat es sich in vielen Spielen gezeigt, dass das eigentliche Spiel erst auf Maxlevel anfängt, und dieses hat sich in den Köpfen der Leute manifestiert. Ich hab damals in WoW mit meinem ersten Account auch mal "probeweise" gebottet. Es war einfach frustrierend. Ich bin damals erst so gegen 19-20 uhr von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen und teilweise um 22 uhr wieder ins bett weil ich am nächsten morgen wieder früh rausmusste (musste regelmäßig pendeln). Wenn man dann sieht, wie die Leute in der Gilde einem alle davonleveln, ist es doch schon sehr frustrierend. Deswegen hatte ich mich damals mal schlau gemacht, und dämlicherweise einen Bot benutzt. Nunja, das resultat war, dass der account binnen einer Woche futsch war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Diese Meinung das ein Spiel erst mit dem sogenannten Endgame anfängt habe ich erst bei WoW erlebt. Zu Anfang war es  da auch noch nicht so. Die meiste waren einfach begeistert von Spiel an sich, den Geschichten die mit den Quests erzählt wurden, die ständig anderen Landschaften usw. Erst nach ungefähr einem halben Jahr fing das dann mit diesem Endgame gequatsche so richtig an. Ich denke es hat in der Welt der MMO´s sehr viel kaputt gemacht, vor allem weil damit ein ständiger, völlig unnötiger Druck entsteht.

Ich hatte mal einige Jahre einen 24/7 RP-Server im Spiel NwN betrieben. Natürlich nicht ganz alleine, ich wurde da von weiteren Mappern, Programmieren und SL´s unterstützt.  In NwN war die Höchsstufe damals 20. Wir gaben uns alle mühe das kein Spieler die je erreichte. Die Spieler sollten auch möglichst immer alle im ungefähr gleichen Levelbereich sein. Natürlich läßt sich NwN nun nicht ganz mit WoW oder Aion vergleichen. Dort wurde vor allem RP gespielt. Trotzdem in gewisser Weise schon. Es kam nicht auf das Leveln an. Das war völlig oder zumindest fast uninteressant. Die Spieler wollten das damals auch so. Und dem Staff erlaubte es auch ihnen dafür eine interessante Welt zu bieten. Wäre da das leveln zu schnell gegangen hätten wir viele Dinge gar nicht machen können. Denn ein höheres Level bedeutete ja auch man mußte ständig neu an der Balance schrauben und deshalb andere Dinge vernachlässigen.


----------



## Randor2 (25. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einige Jahre einen 24/7 RP-Server im Spiel NwN betrieben. Natürlich nicht ganz alleine, ich wurde da von weiteren Mappern, Programmieren und SL´s unterstützt.  In NwN war die Höchsstufe damals 20. Wir gaben uns alle mühe das kein Spieler die je erreichte. Die Spieler sollten auch möglichst immer alle im ungefähr gleichen Levelbereich sein. Natürlich läßt sich NwN nun nicht ganz mit WoW oder Aion vergleichen. Dort wurde vor allem RP gespielt. Trotzdem in gewisser Weise schon. Es kam nicht auf das Leveln an. Das war völlig oder zumindest fast uninteressant. Die Spieler wollten das damals auch so. Und dem Staff erlaubte es auch ihnen dafür eine interessante Welt zu bieten



/oT
mich würd mal ganz schwer interessieren wie das Projekt geheißen hat das du betrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch einige Zeit auf nem NWN RP Server gespielt.

Und an alle Botuser...perma Ban fertig!

Es is ja nicht nur so, dass es in etwas so spannend ist wie mit Chauffeur über den Nürburgring zu heitzen und nicht selbst fahren wollen...Nur die letzte von 50 Runden.

Nein es stört auch die anderen Spieler. Und wer jetzt dämlich fragt wieso dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.

Am besten bannst NC alle spieler die mit ihrem Account auch nur ein fitzelchen gebottet haben. Und wenns 3 Monate später ist (würd mich freun wie ein Schneekönig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruß Randor


----------



## Cerom (25. November 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> /oT
> mich würd mal ganz schwer interessieren wie das Projekt geheißen hat das du betrieben hast
> 
> 
> ...


DaW oder „die andere Welt“. Das Forum gibt es immer noch. Das Modul läuft aber nur noch zeitweise und nicht mehr 24/7, sondern nur noch zu ausgewiesenen Zeiten. Möglich das da mittlerweile auch nur noch mit PW gespielt werden kann.


----------



## Fresco (25. November 2009)

Community Manager Ayase gibt in seinem Twitter bekannt, dass heute bei der Serverwartung weitere 11000 Accounts von NCsoft gebannt wurden. Dabei steigt die gesamt Anzahl der gebannten Accounts auf 27000! Sollte euer Konto gesperrt worden sein, dann lest bitte dieses FAQ Aufmerksam durch.

FAQ:

1. Warum wurde ich gebannt?

Ihr Konto könnte aus mehreren Gründen gesperrt worden sein. Wenn Sie keine Benachrichtigung, in der ein Grund für die Sperre genannt wird, per Email erhalten haben, dann erstellen Sie bitte ein Support-Ticket und das Vergehen wird Ihnen mitgeteilt werden. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Gründe for ein Vergehen im Falle einer Sperre des Kontos aufgrund der Verwendung von Drittanbietersoftware (Bots) oder der Teilnahme am Handel mit Kinah gegen echtes Geld, über die Zeitdauer mehrerer Wochen gesammelt worden sein und schon einige Zeit zurückliegen kann. Der Grund für die Sperre muss nicht damit zusammenhängen, was gerade zum Zeitpunkt der Sperre gemacht wurde.


2. &#8230; aber ich habe keine Bots verwendet, kein Kinah gekauft oder Werbung im Spiel gespammt. Ich bin unschuldig!

Jegliche Modifikationen am Spiel-Client oder automatisiertes Verhalten ähnlich eines Bots kann möglicherweise das Konto mit einer Markierung für ein Vergehen markieren. Wir verwenden nicht nur eine einzige spezielle Methode, um Konten aufgrund der Verwendung von Bots oder dem Handel mit Kinah zu markieren. Wir verwenden mehrere Methoden, die zusammen ausgewertet werden, um zu einem Entschluß zu kommen. Bitte verstehen Sie auch, dass es nicht von Bedeutung ist, was &#8222;Sie&#8220; mit dem Konto gemacht haben, sondern was Charaktere des Kontos gemacht haben. Wenn Ihr Konto mit einer anderen Person geteilt wurde, gekauft, geliehen oder ein Levelling-Service in Anspruch genommen wurde, dann können diese Aktionen von jedem, der Zugang zum Konto hatte, ausgeführt worden sein.


3. Ich bin mir all dem oben genannten bewusst, aber ich habe niemals etwas dergleichen getan. Wen muß ich kontaktieren?

Wenn Sie möchten, dass wir uns Ihren Fall nochmal ansehen, dann eröffnen Sie bitte ein Customer Support Ticket.

Wir vertreten einen harten Standpunkt bei diesem Thema und verwenden ausgeklügelte Prozesse und Methoden, die uns helfen, ungerechtfertigte Sperren zu vermeiden. Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, Sie wurden ungerechtfertigterweise gesperrt, dann schreiben Sie uns eine Email an desupport@ncsoft.com und wir werden uns ihr Konto nochmal ansehen. Unser Ziel ist es, ehrlichen Spielern das bestmögliche Spielerlebnis zu bieten. Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie nicht mehr als ein Ticket absenden müssen, da wir jeden Fall nur ein einziges Mal untersuchen werden. Wir nehmen diese Vergehen sehr ernst, wollen aber auch sicherstellen, dass ehrliche Spieler nicht unnötigerweise gesperrt werden.

***

*Wir möchten betonen, dass wir auf eure Stimmen gehört haben. Customer Service und Game Surveillance Unit (unsere Botjäger) wurden stetig ausgebaut. Ihr werdet auch weiterhin sehen, dass wir etwas dagegen unternehmen. Wir danken für euer Verständnis und wünschen euch viel Spaß mit Aion!*


Quelle: Ayase  http://twitter.com/aion_ayase/statuses/6051965896 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (25. November 2009)

Ich finds gut auch wenns potentiell nicht so viel bringt. Solange es gewinn bringt wird es auch weiter Bots und Goldseller geben. Und wer gebannt wurde weil er sonen Dienst genutzt hat sag ich nur "Ha Ha selbst schuld". Aber da sieht man mal was bei den ACC`s so abgeht, hab zwar keine genaue ACC Anzahl zur hand aber es werden schon so einige % sein die ansich nur für illegale Dienste genutzt werden.


----------



## Sarazin (25. November 2009)

Und wieder einmal sind die Foren-Nutzer schneller als die Buffed-Redakteure

GZ an euch.
flamed die Redaktion.


----------



## Arandes (25. November 2009)

Ich finde es zwar super, dass so viele "Bot"-Accounts gesperrt werden, denn das merkt man mittlerweile - auf Balder hats echt nur noch wenige.

Aber eben genau dieses "wenige" ist störhaft. Solange sie nichts wirksames dagegen "erfinden" bzw. einfügen, wird es immer Botter geben. Die "erst ab LvL10-Whisper" Funktion ist klasse, trägt aber dazu bei, dass nunmal gebottet wird. Schon klar, man kann nicht alles verhindern.

Naja, was soll man da machen als Spieler ^-^

Achja: Kann man "Spieler" eigentlich ingame melden? Nur schon aufgrund Namen wie "dsfufsjkss"? Wäre toll, das weiss ich leider noch nicht =( Auch so Namen wie DirtyBitch gehören nicht in ein MMO *kopfschüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (25. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich finde es zwar super, dass so viele "Bot"-Accounts gesperrt werden, denn das merkt man mittlerweile - auf Balder hats echt nur noch wenige.
> 
> Aber eben genau dieses "wenige" ist störhaft. Solange sie nichts wirksames dagegen "erfinden" bzw. einfügen, wird es immer Botter geben. Die "erst ab LvL10-Whisper" Funktion ist klasse, trägt aber dazu bei, dass nunmal gebottet wird. Schon klar, man kann nicht alles verhindern.
> 
> ...



schau mal in das Emote-Fenster (Taste K) und suche dort nach dem betreffenden "Emote" das istn Lautsprecherartiges Icon.
Ich habs mir extra auf die Leiste Gepackt um schnell jeden Botter zu verpetzen!


----------



## Fresco (25. November 2009)

Ja es gibt eine Meldefunktion in Aion.
Am schönsten fande ich die Aktion von dem einen GM auf Kromede als er sich neben den einen Bot gestezt hat und einen STAND HATTE MIT DEM NAMEN:
Dank dir kriege ich Gehalt!
Aber leider muss du weg weil du bist wie Herpes was keiner will
Daraufhin hatte er noch einen Spruch auf lager

Hast du Herpes dann vererb es !Aber nicht in AION


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. November 2009)

Fresco schrieb:


> Ja es gibt eine Meldefunktion in Aion.
> Am schönsten fande ich die Aktion von dem einen GM auf Kromede als er sich neben den einen Bot gestezt hat und einen STAND HATTE MIT DEM NAMEN:
> Dank dir kriege ich Gehalt!
> Aber leider muss du weg weil du bist wie Herpes was keiner will
> ...


Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (25. November 2009)

Sarazin schrieb:


> schau mal in das Emote-Fenster (Taste K) und suche dort nach dem betreffenden "Emote" das istn Lautsprecherartiges Icon.
> Ich habs mir extra auf die Leiste Gepackt um schnell jeden Botter zu verpetzen!




Besten Dank! Das werd ich mir auch gleich mal auf die Leiste ziehen ^-^ Sensationell!

Kampf den Bottern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für ein "Bot-freies" Aion!


|| Botter müssen leider draussen bleiben ||


----------



## OldboyX (25. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich finde es zwar super, dass so viele "Bot"-Accounts gesperrt werden, denn das merkt man mittlerweile - auf Balder hats echt nur noch wenige.
> 
> Aber eben genau dieses "wenige" ist störhaft. Solange sie nichts wirksames dagegen "erfinden" bzw. einfügen, wird es immer Botter geben. Die "erst ab LvL10-Whisper" Funktion ist klasse, trägt aber dazu bei, dass nunmal gebottet wird. Schon klar, man kann nicht alles verhindern.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders. Das Problem ist, dass NCSoft wohl nicht mit den Ansturm gerechnet hatte und auch stark unterbesetzt war was eben Botjäger und GMs angeht (die haben wohl nicht gedacht, dass das grindlastige Aion überhaupt so gut ankommt in EU und US).

Auf jeden Fall steht man dann vor der Aufgabe, erstmal massiv "aufzuholen" was das Bannen betrifft. So gab es schon 50er Bots usw. und natürlich lohnt es sich für die Kinahfarmer extrem, wenn man 30 Euros in einen ACC investiert, dann aber 2 Monate den Bot laufen lässt und daraus XXX kinah schöpfen kann und das für 600 Euro auf Ebay verhökert.

Falls NCSoft aber aufholt und erstmal den Großteil der Bots gebannt hat und die GMU Squad sich darauf beschränken kann, dass man "neue Bots" schnellstemöglich erkennt und bannt, dann geht es dem kinahbot eben so, dass er 30 Euros in den Acc investiert, dann (Idealfall) noch vor Stufe 10 gebannt wird und mit der Sache einfach Null Gewinn macht, denn die paar Tausend Kinah die er bis dahin hat sind einfach nichts wert.



Wird das Kinahselling aufhören dadurch? 

Sicher nicht, aber weniger wirds und andere Preise.

Schlimmstenfalls spielen da echte Leute (ohne Bots) und erfarmen das kinah händisch um es dann zu verkaufen (und da einen Riegel vorzuschieben ist noch viel viel schwieriger als beim Botten oder Spammen).


----------



## Fresco (25. November 2009)

Wenn NcSoft weiterhin so aktiv gegen Bots vorgeht wird es ein Vorbild für andere Games.

Das Problem ist das in mindestens  20Minuten die ganzen FLAMER kommen und alles schlecht reden  werden, was NCSoft macht.Ist ja normal wenn es im eigenen GAME NICHT so gut läuft mit bots bannen muss man ja ein gut funktionierende  Botvernichtung runter flamen!!!




FLAME OFF

Trollt euch ihr FLAMER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2009)

Was bringen schöne Newsmeldungen wenn man ingame wieder von Gold-Sell-Spam und einer Bothorde begrüßt wird?


----------



## OldboyX (25. November 2009)

Ich hoffe, sie nehmen die Private Stores komplett aus dem Spiel. Einige werden zwar jetzt heulen oder ankündigen, dass Sie dann aufhören mit Aion, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, dann sind die Private Stores

a) komplett überflüssig neben dem Trade-Broker

und

b) die nervigste Möglichkeit für Goldselling Spam, egal wie viele "Bannwellen" in Eltnen Festung z.b. Sitzen immer 3-4 Stück.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie nehmen die Private Stores komplett aus dem Spiel. Einige werden zwar jetzt heulen oder ankündigen, dass Sie dann aufhören mit Aion, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, dann sind die Private Stores
> 
> a) komplett überflüssig neben dem Trade-Broker
> 
> ...


Also das fände ich schade, wenn die Private Stores gecancelt würden, ich fand das von Anfang an als ein farbiges Stückchen Welt bei Aion. Für mich sind die Goldseller eigentlich ein eher unbedeutenderes Ärgernis, ich ignoriere sie einfach, zumal sie ja eh immer nur an ein paar wenigen Punkten der Spielewelt sitzen. Und sie zu enttarnen und aus dem Spiel zu schmeissen dürfte keine allzu große Kunst sein.


----------



## Fresco (25. November 2009)

@ TIKUME! Du bist auch so ein kleiner FAN-BOY von Blizzard oder?
 nur weil die Spam Werbung in anderen MMO´s nehmen wir mal wow als beispiel durch tote leichen in den Hauptstädten gemacht wird ist es natürlich kein Spammen

aber AION? Ih   ASIA F
Game GRINDER BOTS! CHNIA = BOTS !!! IH WEG DAMIT GAMMEL GAME BÄHHH

so hört sich dein Poste an!

zitat:Was bringen schöne Newsmeldungen wenn man ingame wieder von Gold-Sell-Spam und einer Bothorde begrüßt wird?

In WoW wird man auch durch bots begrüßt, bloß das es da kein Privat store gibt und die wenigsten sich beschweren. Oder willst du mir sagen das es in wow kein gold sell gibt??oder power leveling spam?
gib das mal nur in google.de ein wow gold oder wow power leveling

du findest da mehr Ergebnisse als über AIDS oder Drogen



Ich würde einfach mal drüber nach denken weshalb wohl NCSoft bannt?
Genau sie wollen das Problem in den Griff kriegen!

PS:Einfach mal Gehirn anschalten!Hat schon einigen geholfen! Klingt hart ist aber so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (25. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was bringen schöne Newsmeldungen wenn man ingame wieder von Gold-Sell-Spam und einer Bothorde begrüßt wird?



hm was bringen deine antworten gar nix ? ham se nich un werden se auch nich ?

und ich hab schon das gefuhl das es auf votan asmodier seite n bissel ruhiger geworden ist. Also ncsoft weiter bannen^^


----------



## Randor2 (26. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> DaW oder „die andere Welt“. Das Forum gibt es immer noch. Das Modul läuft aber nur noch zeitweise und nicht mehr 24/7, sondern nur noch zu ausgewiesenen Zeiten. Möglich das da mittlerweile auch nur noch mit PW gespielt werden kann.


Ich glaub davon hab ich sogar schon was gehört. Ich hab auf den "Herzlanden" unterwegs. Weiß auch nicht ob dies überhaupt noch am Laufen haben oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





robsenq schrieb:


> hm, die Sache mit den illegalen Fußballwetten kommt aber eher raus, als dass ich in Aion gebannt werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach ich freu mich bei solchen Individuen wie dir immer. Wenn sie dann schon 1-2 Monate 50 sind und richtig zocken, werden sie gebannt und heulen dann rum dass sie doch nichts getan haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei in deinem Fall glaub ich haste noch nichtmal nen Aion Account.


----------



## alene85 (26. November 2009)

Ich bin froh das die das problem mit den Botern langsam in den Griff bekommen den die gehen mir zimlich auf den A.... ! Den Cheatern wird der Kampf angesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (26. November 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ich glaub davon hab ich sogar schon was gehört. Ich hab auf den "Herzlanden" unterwegs. Weiß auch nicht ob dies überhaupt noch am Laufen haben oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit einem Spielausschluss kann man heute wohl niemanden mehr drohen. Dann spielt man eben das neueste Andere-MMO. Den meisten Leuten bedeuten ihre Accounts weniger, als Du vielleicht vermuten würdest (Ebay lässt grüssen). Das Angebot ist einfach unglaublich gross und in 2010 kommen schon wieder interessante neue Titel auf dem Markt. Nebenbei sei erwähnt, das der grösste Teil von Spielern, welche mit Level 1 begonnen haben, deine "2 Monate nach Level 50" gar nicht erleben, ist das Endgame nicht wirklich erste Sahne.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2009)

> deine "2 Monate nach Level 50" gar nicht erleben, ist das Endgame nicht wirklich erste Sahne.



Das ist sicher Geschmackssache :-) und ich werde deutlich länger brauchen als 2 Monate.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2009)

> Allein in dieser Woche wurden mehr als 27000 Konten gesperrt und werden so in Zukunft die Qualität des Spiels verbessern.



Im Endeffekt haben sie sehr schnell reagiert und die Maßnhamen machen sich wirklich bemerkbar. Keiner kann abstreiten das es wirklich deutlich weniger Bots geworden sind. Weiter so....


----------



## El_Presidente_ (26. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt haben sie sehr schnell reagiert und die Maßnhamen machen sich wirklich bemerkbar. Keiner kann abstreiten das es wirklich deutlich weniger Bots geworden sind. Weiter so....



Nein, es sind deutlich weniger Bots. Es wirkt in manchen Gebieten schon fast wie ausgestorben. Wenn sie nun noch die Kinah-Käufer und Verkäufer sperren, dann hilft nur noch das eigene Pet gegen die Einsamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (26. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Nein, es sind deutlich weniger Bots. Es wirkt in manchen Gebieten schon fast wie ausgestorben. Wenn sie nun noch die Kinah-Käufer und Verkäufer sperren, dann hilft nur noch das eigene Pet gegen die Einsamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lieber bin ich alleine bevor mir die ganzen bots meine mobs klauen... Dafür werden die ganzen boter jetz eh die start gebiete wieder richtig füllen^^


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2009)

> Ja, die Bot-Anzahl nimmt ständig zu. Es gibt teilweise Gebiete, wo kaum mehr ein menschlicher Spieler anzutreffen ist. Ich habe heute morgen versucht im Requimwald Spinnen und Klebwürmer für einen Quest zu machen - keine Chance das zeitnah zu erledigen.
> 
> Solange Spieler zunehmend Kinah kaufen, wird der Siegeszug der Bots nicht aufzuhalten sein. Inflation und Abwanderungen wären der nächste Schritt.
> 
> Ich kann nicht begreifen, wieso NC-Soft nichts unternimmt. Bots und deren Kunden verstossen ganz eindeutig gegen die AGB des Spiels und es sollte die oberste Priorität sein, beide Parteien abzustrafen bzw. aus dem Spielbetrieb zu entfernen. Vermutlich werden sie wieder ein Bann-Wochenende einschieben, anstatt das täglich abzuarbeiten. Die Ingame-Wirtschaft würde weniger inflationär sein, pflegt man dieses Problem täglich.





> Nein, es sind deutlich weniger Bots. Es wirkt in manchen Gebieten schon fast wie ausgestorben. Wenn sie nun noch die Kinah-Käufer und Verkäufer sperren, dann hilft nur noch das eigene Pet gegen die Einsamkeit




Entscheide dich doch bitte ob du nun möchtest das Bots gesperrt werden oder nicht. :-) Ansonsten muß ich bestreiten das es insgesamt leerer geworden ist. Logischerweise sind die Bot Farmspots zum Glück leerer geworden.

Gegen Einsamkeit helfen übrigens solche Sachen wie Legion und Gruppensuche. Nur ein kleiner Tip.


----------



## Seydo (26. November 2009)

hrhr und die server leeren sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß bei seite, wurd langsam zeit, leider sitzen bei uns auf dem server immer noch die lustigen Kinah leute auf ihren stühlchen und machen bunte smiley werbung :/ alle hats wohl noch nicht erwischt


----------



## Randor2 (26. November 2009)

Die kommen auch noch, genauso wie die Leute die meinen ihrr eigener Bot wird nicht erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer schön die Botforen lesen erheitert ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arino (26. November 2009)

also ich ging gestern gegen 18 uhr on und in morheim waren direkt 4! goldverkäufer ^^  
dann wurde mir gesagt dass wieder 11k gebannt wurden ^^ hmmm.
aber beim lvln ists wirklich angenehmer geworden ;-)


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2009)

Goldverkäufer mit lvl 10 lassen sich eben schnell wieder hochspielen. An den Anblick wird man sich gewöhnen müssen.
Die stören mich aber auch nicht wirklich solange man beim leveln fast keine Bots sieht.


----------



## jeef (26. November 2009)

Tjo, Bots gibt immer und überall und das wird sich auch nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dafür kann NC-Soft auch nichts und ändern werden sie es auch kaum können...solange
eine  Nachfrage nach Ingamewährungen besteht wird es immer Bots oder andere Möglichkeiten geben!


----------



## El_Presidente_ (26. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Entscheide dich doch bitte ob du nun möchtest das Bots gesperrt werden oder nicht. :-) Ansonsten muß ich bestreiten das es insgesamt leerer geworden ist. Logischerweise sind die Bot Farmspots zum Glück leerer geworden.
> 
> Gegen Einsamkeit helfen übrigens solche Sachen wie Legion und Gruppensuche. Nur ein kleiner Tip.



Das war eigentlich ironisch gedacht, war das nicht offensichtlich genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Tips bekomme ich immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2009)

Na dann ist es wohl für mich nicht deutlich genug geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (26. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Na dann ist es wohl für mich nicht deutlich genug geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber da wir schon darüber reden. Ich bin grundsätzlich kein Fan von solchen Massensperrungen, da sie schon befremdlich wirken und bei genauerer Betrachtung eigentlich keine gute Eigenwerbung abgeben. Es ging natürlich nicht mehr anders und daher war es auch gut so. Künftig würde ich mir aber weniger radikale Aktionen dieser Art wünschen. Es wäre doch für alle Beteiligten besser, wenn NC-Soft das zeitnah bearbeiten würde, so dass solche Bot-Ausmasse gar nicht mehr entstehen können. Das wäre auch der einzige Weg die Wirtschaft in Aion gesund zu halten und die Farmspots würden gleichfalls frei bleiben. Auch wenn das vor Dankbarkeit niemand anspricht, aber NC-Soft lobt sich hier für die Abhilfe von etwas, was in diesen einmaligen Dimensionen niemals hätte entstehen dürfen. Dabei muss ich gestehen, das ich niemals mit 27.000 gerechnet hätte. Diese Zahl ist schon gewaltig. In anderen Spielen wäre das mal eine ganze Server Community.

Fazit: Danke NC-Soft das ihr etwas unternommen habt, aber bitte nicht wieder 2 Monate vergehen lassen.


----------



## Arandes (26. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Aber da wir schon darüber reden. Ich bin grundsätzlich kein Fan von solchen Massensperrungen, da sie schon befremdlich wirken und bei genauerer Betrachtung eigentlich keine gute Eigenwerbung abgeben. Es ging natürlich nicht mehr anders und daher war es auch gut so. Künftig würde ich mir aber weniger radikale Aktionen dieser Art wünschen. Es wäre doch für alle Beteiligten besser, wenn NC-Soft das zeitnah bearbeiten würde, so dass solche Bot-Ausmasse gar nicht mehr entstehen können. Das wäre auch der einzige Weg die Wirtschaft in Aion gesund zu halten und die Farmspots würden gleichfalls frei bleiben. Auch wenn das vor Dankbarkeit niemand anspricht, aber NC-Soft lobt sich hier für die Abhilfe von etwas, was in diesen einmaligen Dimensionen niemals hätte entstehen dürfen. Dabei muss ich gestehen, das ich niemals mit 27.000 gerechnet hätte. Diese Zahl ist schon gewaltig. In anderen Spielen wäre das mal eine ganze Server Community.
> 
> Fazit: Danke NC-Soft das ihr etwas unternommen habt, aber bitte nicht wieder 2 Monate vergehen lassen.




Naja, in andren MMOs sind die Zahlen teilweise sogar noch höher - zwar ist auch die Community grösser und der Zeitrahmen etwas, aber wie gesagt wurde: Das Botten kann niemand verhindern. Ist genauso wie mit dem Schwarzmarkt z.B. : Solange eine Nachfrage besteht, bleibt auch der Handel dazu am leben. Und die Leute finden immer irgendeinen Weg.


----------



## OldboyX (26. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Naja, in andren MMOs sind die Zahlen teilweise sogar noch höher - zwar ist auch die Community grösser und der Zeitrahmen etwas, aber wie gesagt wurde: Das Botten kann niemand verhindern. Ist genauso wie mit dem Schwarzmarkt z.B. : Solange eine Nachfrage besteht, bleibt auch der Handel dazu am leben. Und die Leute finden immer irgendeinen Weg.



Ja, aber das ist doch genau der Punkt, es geht nicht darum eine 100%ige Lösung zu finden, sondern eine "gute Lösung". Im echten Leben wird auch nicht jeder Schwarzarbeiter erwischt, beim Sport nicht jeder Betrüger entlarvt usw. Dennoch würde keiner sagen: Lasst gut sein, wird es immer geben, also braucht man auch nichts unternehmen.

Klar kann man hier eine Diskussion starten, ob so etwas verboten sein sollte usw. Steht aber nicht zur Debatte, denn Kinahselling, Botten und Werbungsspam sind verboten und insofern muss dieses Verbot auch durchgesetzt werden.

Letztlich ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob nun 500 Bots laufen oder nur 10. Ob Bots erst auf Stufe 50 gebannt werden, oder schon auf Stufe 10 usw. Das alles beeinflußt die Rentabilität dieser Machenschaften ganz massiv, es beeinflußt die Kinahpreise und es beeinflußt die Kaufbereitschaft derjenigen, die zwar nicht aktiv "cheaten", aber geneigt sind Kinah bei Ebay et al. zu ersteigern. Wenn plötzlich der Stufe 50 Franz, der immer unverschämt viel Kinah hatte und irgendwie Tag und Nacht online war und am craften (obwohl vielleicht sogar in der eigenen Legion) gebannt wird, dann fangen Leute eben an anders zu denken.


----------



## Arandes (26. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist doch genau der Punkt, es geht nicht darum eine 100%ige Lösung zu finden, sondern eine "gute Lösung". Im echten Leben wird auch nicht jeder Schwarzarbeiter erwischt, beim Sport nicht jeder Betrüger entlarvt usw. Dennoch würde keiner sagen: Lasst gut sein, wird es immer geben, also braucht man auch nichts unternehmen.
> 
> Klar kann man hier eine Diskussion starten, ob so etwas verboten sein sollte usw. Steht aber nicht zur Debatte, denn Kinahselling, Botten und Werbungsspam sind verboten und insofern muss dieses Verbot auch durchgesetzt werden.
> 
> Letztlich ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob nun 500 Bots laufen oder nur 10. Ob Bots erst auf Stufe 50 gebannt werden, oder schon auf Stufe 10 usw. Das alles beeinflußt die Rentabilität dieser Machenschaften ganz massiv, es beeinflußt die Kinahpreise und es beeinflußt die Kaufbereitschaft derjenigen, die zwar nicht aktiv "cheaten", aber geneigt sind Kinah bei Ebay et al. zu ersteigern. Wenn plötzlich der Stufe 50 Franz, der immer unverschämt viel Kinah hatte und irgendwie Tag und Nacht online war und am craften (obwohl vielleicht sogar in der eigenen Legion) gebannt wird, dann fangen Leute eben an anders zu denken.




Schon klar - allerdings sehe ich da keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der obigen Aussage (worauf ich ja geschrieben habe ^^) und den gesperrten Accounts. Denn eigentlich setzt NCSoft damit nichts anderes als Ihre Regeln durch, was du ja auch willst =)

Whatever, mir solls recht sein, wenn auch in Zukunft zigtausende gebannt werden. Sollen die Betrüger ruhig bezahlen für ihren kurzzeitigen Stufe10-Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. November 2009)

Ich merke was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Morheim sehe ich keine bots mehr^^


----------



## teroa (26. November 2009)

sind ja dier server bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  leer ^^husthust^^


----------



## Tyraw (26. November 2009)

Ich habe die ersten 20 Level gespielt. Ist mir persönlich leider zu stressig. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Wenn NCSoft so weiter bannt, dann sind die Server bald ganz leer. Kenne genug Leute die aufgehört haben weil das leveln zu stressig ist. Ein paar haben auch gebotet. Find ich persönlich zwar nicht gut aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich.... Das Spiel besteht doch zu 75% nur aus Bottern. Wenn die gesperrt werden bleibt am Ende nichtmehr viel übrig. Ich denke das die meisten Botter so auch nur den Endcontent sehen und erreichen wollen. Vielleicht lieg ich auch falsch. Ist nur meine Meinung...

Gruß


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. November 2009)

leveln ist stressig wenn man sich unter druck setzt, d.h. " ich will am ende des monats 50 sein" das klappt aber in aion nicht und das sollte einem von vorne herein klar sein und 75% bottter glaubst du ja selber nicht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (26. November 2009)

Freut mich für Ncsoft das sie das Problem endlich vieleicht in den Griff bekommen auch wenn ich kein Aion spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2009)

Erstes Offtopic entfernt, das Thema des Threads sollte doch aus der Überschrift ersichtlich sein.


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2009)

Ich korrigiere mich: Etwas habe ich gemerkt. Die Kinahpreise der Spammer sind jetzt bei 4-6 EUR.


----------



## Alpax (1. Dezember 2009)

Also in Alsig die Bots sind nochimmer da seit fast 1 Woche beobachte ich die gleichen 4 Bots wie sie tag und nacht die Spriggs grinden ... sind schon lange über lvl40 sind und nochimmer die lvl33er mobs hauen ...

Die werden einfach net gebannt ich versteh auch net warum ... 24 Stunden am tag killen die einen mob nach dem anderen .. 4 leute in 2er gruppen ..  keine healpausen oder so nur hin und wieder in alsig sachen verkaufen wenns inventar voll is ... und stealen rechtschaffenen letuen die ganzen mobs weg


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Dezember 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Also in Alsig die Bots sind nochimmer da seit fast 1 Woche beobachte ich die gleichen 4 Bots wie sie tag und nacht die Spriggs grinden ... sind schon lange über lvl40 sind und nochimmer die lvl33er mobs hauen ...
> 
> Die werden einfach net gebannt ich versteh auch net warum ... 24 Stunden am tag killen die einen mob nach dem anderen .. 4 leute in 2er gruppen ..  keine healpausen oder so nur hin und wieder in alsig sachen verkaufen wenns inventar voll is ... und stealen rechtschaffenen letuen die ganzen mobs weg



Es wurden hat nicht alle Bots erwischt, in Heiron laufen auch noch welche rum, allerdings deutlich weniger. Die Preise für Kinnahs sind ja auch wieder gestiegen :-) Das ist wohl das deutlichste Zeichen für gebannte Bots. Wenigstens kann man an den Verkäufern sehen ab wann wieder mehr Bots laufen.


----------



## DefloS (1. Dezember 2009)

Fresco schrieb:


> Ja es gibt eine Meldefunktion in Aion.
> Am schönsten fande ich die Aktion von dem einen GM auf Kromede als er sich neben den einen Bot gestezt hat und einen STAND HATTE MIT DEM NAMEN:
> Dank dir kriege ich Gehalt!
> Aber leider muss du weg weil du bist wie Herpes was keiner will
> ...




Haha geile Story i Lol'ed :>


----------



## battschack (1. Dezember 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Also in Alsig die Bots sind nochimmer da seit fast 1 Woche beobachte ich die gleichen 4 Bots wie sie tag und nacht die Spriggs grinden ... sind schon lange über lvl40 sind und nochimmer die lvl33er mobs hauen ...
> 
> Die werden einfach net gebannt ich versteh auch net warum ... 24 Stunden am tag killen die einen mob nach dem anderen .. 4 leute in 2er gruppen ..  keine healpausen oder so nur hin und wieder in alsig sachen verkaufen wenns inventar voll is ... und stealen rechtschaffenen letuen die ganzen mobs weg




sry aber wenn du käse labern willst dann lüge wenigstens so das man es glauben kann Bots sind über 40 und killen 33er? Für 0ep und 0loot? Glaub ned das die so dumm sind...


----------



## Cerom (2. Dezember 2009)

Das Bots in Wellen gebannt werden ist normal und hat einen guten Grund. Dumm sind die Botprogrammierer nun wirklich nicht. Ein Bot hinterläßt immer irgendeine Kennung. Also bestimmte Abläufe sind immer gleich.  Hat ein Antibotprogramm die erst mal erfaßt kann es dadurch jeden anderen Bot der gleichen Art erkennen. Sperrt es nun nur einen oder wenige Bots reagieren die Bothersteller sofort, sie verändern das Programm so das die Abläufe und damit die Kennung anders ist. Die Folge ist, das Antibotprogramm erkennt die Bots nicht mehr. 

Intelligenter ist es deshalb einfach erst mal abwarten und möglichst alle Bots in einem gewissen Zeitraum zu erfassen. Und dann erst werden die gebannt.


----------



## Gumja (2. Dezember 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Das Bots in Wellen gebannt werden ist normal und hat einen guten Grund. Dumm sind die Botprogrammierer nun wirklich nicht. Ein Bot hinterläßt immer irgendeine Kennung. Also bestimmte Abläufe sind immer gleich.  Hat ein Antibotprogramm die erst mal erfaßt kann es dadurch jeden anderen Bot der gleichen Art erkennen. Sperrt es nun nur einen oder wenige Bots reagieren die Bothersteller sofort, sie verändern das Programm so das die Abläufe und damit die Kennung anders ist. Die Folge ist, das Antibotprogramm erkennt die Bots nicht mehr.
> 
> Intelligenter ist es deshalb einfach erst mal abwarten und möglichst alle Bots in einem gewissen Zeitraum zu erfassen. Und dann erst werden die gebannt.


Ich versteh nicht, warum man Antibot Programme braucht...
Jeder zweite 0815 Spieler braucht nur 2 bis 5 Minuten um herauszufinden, wer da gerade vor ihm bottet und wer nicht...
Viel länger bräuchte auch ein normaler GM nicht... Erst Recht nicht, wenn Spieler bereits seit Wochen Namen von "angeblichen" Bottern melden...
Das ist einmal ne Abfrage an die Datenbank, welche Namen gemeldet wurden, eine weitere Abfrage an die Datenbank, wie lange diese Accounts am Tag Online sind... und spätestens wenn da 24Std pro Tag auftauchen, springt man einmal an die Stelle, wo sich der Char gerade befindet, beobachtet 2 Minuten, versucht den Char anzusprechen... und wenn dann gar keine Reaktion kommt, oder eine "Elisa" technische Rückantwort auf bestimmte Schlüsselwörter... Bannkelle raus und Acc temporär bannen.
Das waren maximal 10 Minuten Arbeit... Vielleicht 12, wenn man als GM dann anschließend noch ne Systemmeldung rausgibt, an alle Spieler, daß Char XY nun wegen "Bottens" leider Aion verlassen musste...
...und das nur, damit die Spieler "SEHEN" das was passiert!

Denn sind wir mal ganz ehrlich... Wenn wir in den NEws lesen, das NCSoft gerade 16000 Accounts gebannt hat, ins Spiel einloggen und einem dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Minuten genau DIE Bots übern Weg laufen, die man schon seit Wochen reportet hat... bekommt sone News Meldung einen wirklich seltsamen Beigeschmack der Unglaubwürdigkeit!

Und einmal am Tag n GM abstellen, der sich 3 Stunden lang auf den verschiedenen Servern durch die Gegend portet, an die bekannten Stellen, an denen die Kinahseller mit ihren Shops sitzen und deren Accounts dann OHNE große Überprüfung zu bannen... ist auch nicht die Welt!


----------



## Cerom (2. Dezember 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, warum man Antibot Programme braucht...
> Jeder zweite 0815 Spieler braucht nur 2 bis 5 Minuten um herauszufinden, wer da gerade vor ihm bottet und wer nicht...
> Viel länger bräuchte auch ein normaler GM nicht... Erst Recht nicht, wenn Spieler bereits seit Wochen Namen von "angeblichen" Bottern melden...
> Das ist einmal ne Abfrage an die Datenbank, welche Namen gemeldet wurden, eine weitere Abfrage an die Datenbank, wie lange diese Accounts am Tag Online sind... und spätestens wenn da 24Std pro Tag auftauchen, springt man einmal an die Stelle, wo sich der Char gerade befindet, beobachtet 2 Minuten, versucht den Char anzusprechen... und wenn dann gar keine Reaktion kommt, oder eine "Elisa" technische Rückantwort auf bestimmte Schlüsselwörter... Bannkelle raus und Acc temporär bannen.
> ...


Wie lange meinst du bräuchte ein GM um 16.000 (oder nun 27.000) Bots zu erkennen ? Ein Programm erledigt das viel effektiver.

Und so einfache Bots, die jeder sofort erkennt, sind nur ein kleiner Teil. Es gibt nicht nur Bots die von A, nach  B und dann nach C und wieder zu A laufen. Eine Randomroutine im Programm reich aus das er da immer etwas variiert. Und es gibt wesentlich aufwendiger programmierte Bots als man gemein hin meint. 

 Z.B. ein Bot schlägt schneller zu als es ein Mensch jemals könnte ? Da reicht eine einfache Wartefunktion zwischen den einzelnen Schlägen um das zu kaschieren. Mit einer kleinen Randomroutine dazwischen hat dann auch ein Antibotprogramm ziemliche Schwierigkeiten das zu erkennen. Wobei auch Randomroutinen nicht wirklich zufällig sind, ein gutes Antibotprogramm erkennt auch die, aber es kann dauern bis sich die Squence wiederholt

Oder ein Bot hat keinen Titel. Wieso nicht ? Was hindert den Botnutzer den Bot einen zu geben ?

Bots reagieren nicht wenn man sie anflüstert ? Vielleicht doch wenn der Botnutzer gerade daneben sitzt. Oder zumindest könnte da auch auf gewisse Stichworte ein Text ausgegeben werden. Ob es so was gibt weis ich nicht, würde mich aber wundern wenn es das nicht gäbe. Programmierer sind erfinderisch und basteln auch ständig neues.

EDIT: Alte Rechtschreibfehler durch neue ersetzt.


----------



## Gumja (2. Dezember 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Wie lange meinst du bräuchte ein GM um 16.000 (oder nun 27.000) Bots zu erkennen ? Ein Programm erledigt das viel effektiver.
> 
> Und so einfache Bots, die jeder sofort erkennt, sind nur ein kleiner Teil. Es gibt nicht nur Bots die von A, nach und dann nach C und wieder zu A laufen. Eine Randomroutine im Programm reich aus das er da immer etwas variiert. Und es gibt wesentlich auf weniger programmierte Bots als man gemeinhin meint.
> 
> ...


Du vergisst, das sich diese 16000 gesperrten Accounts über alle Server hinziehen... und wie inzwischen mehrmals bestätigt, längst nicht alle Bots erwischt wurden... denn gerade die 0815 Bots, die jeder Spieler nach spätestens 2 Minuten als Bot erkennt, laufen noch immer rum...
Und gerade DAS macht diese Zahl "16000" so unglaubwürdig... denn gerade DIESE Bots laufen IMMER den selben Weg, warten an exact den selben Stellen, drehen sich im Kreis und greifen n Mob an, bevor n Spieler den überhaupt spawnen sieht. Und wenn deren Lebensenergie unter einen gewissen Wert sinkt, setzen sie sich sogar an Ort und Stelle hin um zu regenerieren (natürlich nicht, ohne vorher mal eben schnell Lebensregenerierung durch Odellapuder zu casten)
Sorry, aber was für Bots wurden dann gebannt? Die Professionellen, die man für Geld kaufen kann und sooooooooooooo schwer zu erkennen sind?

Und das bestimmte Botprogramme auf anwhispern reagieren ist mir auch bekannt... deshalb schrieb ich ja extra "Elisa"... was zumindest Einigen ein Begriff sein sollte.
Trotzdem sollte es einem "Menschen" recht schnell auffallen, ob dort am anderen Ende der Tastatur ein Mensch chattet, oder eine dämliche KI antwortet, die nur auf bestimmte Keywörter reagiert!

Fakt ist, das mir weder in WoW, noch in AoC oder WAR und auch jetzt nicht in Aion wirklich glaubhaft von den Betreibern der Spiele rüber gebracht wurde, dass sie "WIRKLICH" etwas gegen Botter unternehmen und die Zahlen der "angeblich" gebannten Accounts zwar immer vielversprechend klangen, aber seltsamerweise die Server/Fraktionsweiten Bots trotzdem weiterhin vorhanden waren...

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich... Was kostet n Account heutzutage?
Wenn ich mir n neues Spiel kaufen muss, ca. 30 bis 40 Euro... Wenn ich nur n neuen Key brauche (was ja einige Spielebetreiber inzwischen sogar anbieten) zwischen 12 und 20 Euro....

16000 gesperrte Accounts sieht zwar im ersten Moment so aus, als würde der Betreiber nun im nächsten Monat auf die 13 Euro pro Account verzichten... was immerhin irgendwas über 300000 Euro wären...
Kaufen davon aber nur 2/3 der Botter ein neues SPiel für 40 Euro, weil es sich Kinahselltechnisch eh längst gelohnt hat... macht der Betreiber am Ende dann wieviel Gewinn? Rechnet selber nach...

Fakt ist, das heute KEIN Spielehersteller mehr ein Spiel auf den Markt bringt um sich dann daran zu erfreuen, wieviele Tausende Spieler Spaß an seinem Spiel haben... sondern in erster Linie auf die Zahlen achten, die das Bankkonto steigern...
Gerade Aion hat in Asien längst die Entwicklungskosten eingespielt, so dass Europa und Amerika nix weiter als ne zusätzliche Einnahmequelle sind, selbst nach Abzug sämtlicher Server-, Raum- und Personalkosten.
Jetzt lasse ich die Kinahseller solange botten, dass es sich für sie finanziell soweit gelohnt hat, dass sie auf jeden Fall einen neuen Account kaufen, wenn ich ihren alten sperre... und das Spiel wiederhol ich dann alle 3 Monate...
Die Anzahl der gesperrten Accounts gebe ich dann "zufrieden lächelnd" bekannt, damit die Spieler sehen, das ja etwas gegen die Botter unternommen wird... achte aber gleichzeitig darauf, dass nur wenige Tage später (wenn nicht sogar am gleichen tag) plötzlich 10000 neue Accounts erstellt werden... und somit mal eben wieder ca. 400000 Euro auf meinem Bankkonto gelandet sind... mehr als hät ich nichts gegen die Botter unternommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klingt zwar komisch... ist Marktwirtschaftlich für den Betrieb aber mit Sicherheit besser...

*Akte X Musik einspiel*


----------



## Curvatura (2. Dezember 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Jeder zweite 0815 Spieler braucht nur 2 bis 5 Minuten um herauszufinden, wer da gerade vor ihm bottet und wer nicht...
> Viel länger bräuchte auch ein normaler GM nicht... Erst Recht nicht, wenn Spieler bereits seit Wochen Namen von "angeblichen" Bottern melden...
> Das ist einmal ne Abfrage an die Datenbank, welche Namen gemeldet wurden, eine weitere Abfrage an die Datenbank, wie lange diese Accounts am Tag Online sind... und spätestens wenn da 24Std pro Tag auftauchen, springt man einmal an die Stelle, wo sich der Char gerade befindet, beobachtet 2 Minuten, versucht den Char anzusprechen... und wenn dann gar keine Reaktion kommt, oder eine "Elisa" technische Rückantwort auf bestimmte Schlüsselwörter... Bannkelle raus und Acc temporär bannen.



Nunja, du hast schon irgendwie recht nur wiedersprichst du dir bei deiner Ausführung selbst.

Also, es wurden insgesammt 27000 Accounts gebannt, du beschreibst selbst man benötigt 2 bis 5 Minuten. gehen wir von 2 Minuten aus dann ergibt sich folgende Rechnung.

27000 Account x 2min = 52000min nur für die bereits gebannten Accounts. Dies entspricht 900 Stunden oder 37,5 Tage Arbeit.

Das Bannen von Accounts ist keine Aufgabe die man einem 08/15 Hansel mit Hauptschulabschluss übertragen sollte den immerhin wird damit der Vertrag mit einem Kunden ausserodentlich gekündigt. Man sollte schon also sehr genau schauen ob man sich da nicht irrt und derjenige den man da bannt vieleicht doch kein Bot ist.

ich selbst verhalte mich nach 10 Stunden dauergrinden manchmal wie ein Bot und antworte auch auf keine Flüster mehr bzw sind die Chats sowieso aus.

Ich finde das Massenbannen alle paar wochen besserer als einzelne Bots immer nach und nach zu bannen. Du beschreibst das du nach dem einlogen noch immer viele Bots gesehen hast, ja das mag sein aber dann vermute ich bist du vom level noch nicht so hoch und die Bots werden mit Sicherheit in der nächsten Bannwelle gebannt.

Weiter finde ich es eh besser man würde auf irgendeine Art die Khinakäufer identifizieren und nicht nur die Bots. Immerhin sind die Käufer überhaupt der Grund dafür das es Bots gibt. Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten.

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Gumja (2. Dezember 2009)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Du beschreibst das du nach dem einlogen noch immer viele Bots gesehen hast, ja das mag sein aber dann vermute ich bist du vom level noch nicht so hoch und die Bots werden mit Sicherheit in der nächsten Bannwelle gebannt.


Naja... Level 40er Bots in Heiron... an den bekannten Stellen... sind für mich nicht grade klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sicher hast du recht, das man auf die "automatisierte" Suche nach Bots nicht ganz verzichten kann...
Nur wenns dann, wie von dir geschrieben, sogar über 27000 Bots sind frag ich mich, wieso diese "offensichtlichen" Bots diese Bannwelle nicht mitbekommen haben... Und ich könnte Wetten das dies nicht nur Spielern auf Votan aufgefallen ist, sondern auch auf anderen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curvatura (2. Dezember 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Nur wenns dann, wie von dir geschrieben, sogar über 27000 Bots sind frag ich mich, wieso diese "offensichtlichen" Bots diese Bannwelle nicht mitbekommen haben... Und ich könnte Wetten das dies nicht nur Spielern auf Votan aufgefallen ist, sondern auch auf anderen Servern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Veileicht sind es Bots die nur hin und wieder Boten sozusagen. Ich kenne viele Spieler die die hälfte ihrer xp auf dem Weg auf 50 erbotet haben und auch nicht gebannt wurden. Vieleicht bannen sie tatsächlich nur die reinen kommerzielen Bots wo sie auch sicher sind das diese sich einen neuen Account kaufen wer weiss ^^

Ich bin mir auch sicher das man viele Accounts allein ihrer persönlichen Daten in den Accounts identifizieren könnte. Kann mir gut vorstellen das dort Namen verwendet werden wie bei den meisten bots auch kuzjgufgi und so ^^


----------



## gerdmobach (2. Dezember 2009)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Spieler die die hälfte ihrer xp auf dem Weg auf 50 erbotet haben und auch nicht gebannt wurden.



Joa das wärs ja ma Spieler bannen nur weil sie das machen was eigentlich die Grundlage des Spiels ist  "Grinden"

Wer grindet bekommt Kinah und *mehr* EPs als durch das dumme gequeste und spielt das Spiel ergo richtig.Wer das macht hat richtige Nicknamen und nicht so ein Buchstabenwirwar.Wer so spielt antwortet auch ab und zu Bots antworten in der Regel nicht.Wer 100 x eine Wiederholungsquest macht botet nicht sondern nutzt die Quest und ihr manotonität dazu schneller zu Leveln gut Kinah zu machen und seinen Char besser kennenzulernen was das Handling angeht.

_Bots wird es immer geben ... sie tun einem nicht Weh Bestehlen und Belügen keinen Schlafen nicht in deinen Bettchen und Essen dir auch nix weg also was solls_ ... wer sich noch immer über Bots aufregt hat offenbar nichts besseres zu tun.

NSOFT macht was gegen Bots und werden bestimmt in der Zukunft immer besser in der Bot jagt.
Das gemecker über Bots bringt hier also nichts da das Problem schon erkannt und bearbeitet wird.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. Dezember 2009)

Eines müsst ihr mal verstehen: überzeugt zu sein dieser oder jener wäre ein Bot, ist eine Sache; es zu beweisen eine ganz andere. Im Prinzip kann im Spiel jeder machen was er will. Will jemand nicht kommunzieren, ist das sein gutes Recht. Will jemand stundenlang die immer gleichen Mobs verhauen, ist das sein gutes Recht. Will jemand keinen Titel führen, ist das sein gutes Recht ... usw. usf.

Was nicht sein gutes Recht ist: Fremd- bzw. Botprogramme zu nutzen. Aber das muss man zumindest soweit begründen und nachweisen, dass eine Accountsperre auf Basis dieser Nachweise gerechtfertigt ist. Seltsames Verhalten im Spiel, wie oben beschrieben, ist kein gültiger Nachweis. 

Darum setzen andere Spiele ja auf Systeme wie den Warden (bei Aion sollte es ursprünglich der Guard sein, der aber zu verschiedenen Systemkonfigurationen eine Unverträglichkeit aufwies, und daher wieder rausgenommen wurde), und ich denke, früher oder später wird ein solches System auch wieder bei Aion Einzug halten. Da wird der Nachweis für Bot- und Cheatprogramme über den Nachweis deren Existenz und Benutzung auf dem PC eines Spielers erbracht. Und zwar werden dabei, wie ich las, bestimmte Prozesse des Rechners überwacht, der komplette RAM und alle geöffneten Fenster und Prozesse gescannt. Das Ergebnis wird mit einer Blacklist verglichen. Und taucht darin etwas auf, was auf der Blacklist steht, ist der Account Geschichte.


----------



## Cerom (3. Dezember 2009)

Nun sind es schon 53.000 die gebannt wurde. Bekommt man da nicht langsam ein mulmiges Gefühl ?


----------



## Arandes (3. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Eines müsst ihr mal verstehen: überzeugt zu sein dieser oder jener wäre ein Bot, ist eine Sache; es zu beweisen eine ganz andere. Im Prinzip kann im Spiel jeder machen was er will. Will jemand nicht kommunzieren, ist das sein gutes Recht. Will jemand stundenlang die immer gleichen Mobs verhauen, ist das sein gutes Recht. Will jemand keinen Titel führen, ist das sein gutes Recht ... usw. usf.




Absolut - ich z.B. antworte auch keinem, der mich mit einem "hi" begrüsst, einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass ich als <Hinweis> "Rollenspieler" drinhabe und folglich überhaupt nicht so begrüsst werden möchte. Ja, mag arrogant klingen, aber das mag jedem seine Art sein ^-^

Was ich aber noch "erschreckend" finde: Es gibt mittlerweile Bots mit "echten" Namen =D


----------



## El_Presidente_ (3. Dezember 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Nun sind es schon 53.000 die gebannt wurde. Bekommt man da nicht langsam ein mulmiges Gefühl ?



Zumindest als Gesellschafter von NC-Soft würde ich langsam ein mulmiges Gefühl bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (3. Dezember 2009)

Na das hätte ich schon gehabt als die diesen verpatzten Start, in EU und Amerika hingelegt hatten. Noch dilettantischer sind nur unsere Politiker (egal welche Partei).


----------



## El_Presidente_ (3. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Eines müsst ihr mal verstehen: überzeugt zu sein dieser oder jener wäre ein Bot, ist eine Sache; es zu beweisen eine ganz andere. Im Prinzip kann im Spiel jeder machen was er will. Will jemand nicht kommunzieren, ist das sein gutes Recht. Will jemand stundenlang die immer gleichen Mobs verhauen, ist das sein gutes Recht. Will jemand keinen Titel führen, ist das sein gutes Recht ... usw. usf.
> 
> Was nicht sein gutes Recht ist: Fremd- bzw. Botprogramme zu nutzen. Aber das muss man zumindest soweit begründen und nachweisen, dass eine Accountsperre auf Basis dieser Nachweise gerechtfertigt ist. Seltsames Verhalten im Spiel, wie oben beschrieben, ist kein gültiger Nachweis.



Das ist die reine Theorie. Wenn man sich die offiziellen Foren anschaut, so gibt es dort Leute die ohne Angabe von Gründen gebannt wurden und die sich nun die Finger wund telefonieren, weil sie gar nicht wissen warum. Offensichtlich melden auch Spieler andere Spieler, wenn ihnen die Nase nicht passt oder dieser zufällig an 2 Tagen ihren Farmspot belegt, oder Pflanzen sammelt. Neben aller Begeisterung über diese Bannwellen, fallen dieser, wie befürchtet, auch ganz normale Spieler zum Opfer. Ich hatte ursprünglich diese Massnahmen sehr begrüsst. Der Ablauf, wie er sich nun darstellt ist aber eher dazu geeignet unter den Spielern ein Angstklima zu schaffen. Kaum jemand hat beim Dauerfarmen noch ein gutes Gefühl.


Ich sehe mir das nun noch einen Monat an und sollte ich über die offiziellen Foren zu dem endgültigen Eindruck gelangen, dass NC-Soft diese Sperrungen nicht sorgsam genug durchführt, werde ich persönlich meine Konsequenzen ziehen. Über 50.000 gesperrte Accounts innerhalb von 2 Wochen, wo sie vorher nicht mal das Personal hatten irgendetwas zu bearbeiten, können eigentlich kaum sorgsam ermittelt worden sein.
Im Gegenteil, derweil schaut das ganze sehr nach Brechstange ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste aus. Auch wenn man damit viele Bots erwischt, so darf niemand mal eben so mit durch das Sieb fallen, schon gar nicht ohne Angabe von Gründen.


----------



## Cerom (3. Dezember 2009)

Also bisher hält sich das mit Spielern die sich melden weil sie unschuldig gebannt wurden aber sehr in Grenzen. Dies könnten sich zwar nicht mehr im offiziellen Forum melden, wohl aber in einem wie diesen. Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt das viele die zu Recht gebannt wurden, auch erst mal ihre Unschuld bis zum Schluß beteuern, dann sind es doch wohl nur wirklich eine ganz kleine Zahl von Einzelfällen.

Nur 56.000 kommt mir unglaublich hoch vor.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (3. Dezember 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Nur 56.000 kommt mir unglaublich hoch vor.



Jo, mir auch. Ich spiele schon ewige Zeiten MMOs, aber das ist wirklich eine neue Dimension. Ob das alles so richtig ist - ich bin mir da nicht mehr sicher. Jedenfalls scheint mir dieser ingame "Denuzianten-Knopf" etwas ausser Kontrolle geraten zu sein.


----------



## Pente (3. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Das ist die reine Theorie. Wenn man sich die offiziellen Foren anschaut, so gibt es dort Leute die ohne Angabe von Gründen gebannt wurden und die sich nun die Finger wund telefonieren, weil sie gar nicht wissen warum. Offensichtlich melden auch Spieler andere Spieler, wenn ihnen die Nase nicht passt oder dieser zufällig an 2 Tagen ihren Farmspot belegt, oder Pflanzen sammelt. Neben aller Begeisterung über diese Bannwellen, fallen dieser, wie befürchtet, auch ganz normale Spieler zum Opfer. Ich hatte ursprünglich diese Massnahmen sehr begrüsst. Der Ablauf, wie er sich nun darstellt ist aber eher dazu geeignet unter den Spielern ein Angstklima zu schaffen. Kaum jemand hat beim Dauerfarmen noch ein gutes Gefühl.


Die Quote der Spieler die zu unrecht gebannt werden / wurden ist verschwindend gering. Die Quote derer die beim Botten erwischt wurde und die nun im Nachhinein behaupten sie wären zu Unrecht gebannt worden ist wohl deutlich höher. Niemand wird gerne erwischt und jeder der erwischt wird versucht sich irgendwie zu rechtfertigen. Das leichteste ist hier nunmal immer zuerst die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen.

Niemand wird in Online-Spielen gebannt nur weil andere Spieler ihn melden. Die Gamemaster müssen den Spieler bei dem Verstoß selbst sehen, alles andere ist absolut haltlos. Jede Meldung wird also von GMs überprüft. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, so wie es Blizzard z.b. auch macht, die Prozesse des Spielers auf Third-Party Tools zu scannen welche das Spiel beeinflussen. Das geschieht automatisch und in der Regel sind diese Maßnahmen eher fehleranfällig als die Meldung von Spielern. Bei einer Meldung muss immer ein GM persönlich das prüfen. Bei dem Scannen auf Third-Party Tools übernimmt das ein Script und wenn das Script der Meinung ist, dass die G15 / G19 Tastatur die Spielmechanik ausnutzt und dem Spieler durch programmierte Abläufe einen Vorteil verschafft dann wird das Script den Spiel-Account als "zu sperren wegen Bot-Using" melden.

Ich kenne keinen einzigen Fall in dem ein Spieler gebannt wurde obwohl er ganz normal immer selbst brav gespielt hat. Ich kenne einige die wegen G15 / G19 Makros gebannt wurden, in wie weit das schon Botusing ist muss der MMO-Betreiber selbst entscheiden.




El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe mir das nun noch einen Monat an und sollte ich über die offiziellen Foren zu dem endgültigen Eindruck gelangen, dass NC-Soft diese Sperrungen nicht sorgsam genug durchführt, werde ich persönlich meine Konsequenzen ziehen. Über 50.000 gesperrte Accounts innerhalb von 2 Wochen, wo sie vorher nicht mal das Personal hatten irgendetwas zu bearbeiten, können eigentlich kaum sorgsam ermittelt worden sein.
> Im Gegenteil, derweil schaut das ganze sehr nach Brechstange ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste aus. Auch wenn man damit viele Bots erwischt, so darf niemand mal eben so mit durch das Sieb fallen, schon gar nicht ohne Angabe von Gründen.


Sorry aber das mit "ohne Angabe von Gründen" nehm ich niemandem ab. Über die Account-Schließung wird man automatisch per E-Mail benachrichtigt und da steht immer ein Grund weswegen der Account geschlossen wird. Naja den Rest sagte ich oben ja schon bereits: allzu viel Unschuldige trifft es bei derartigen Bann-Verfahren ganz selten.


----------



## Boccanegra (3. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Das ist die reine Theorie.


Nein. Das ist die Praxis.


El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die offiziellen Foren anschaut, so gibt es dort Leute die ohne Angabe von Gründen gebannt wurden und die sich nun die Finger wund telefonieren, weil sie gar nicht wissen warum.


Die Gefängnisse der Welt sind voll mit Leuten, die eines gemeinsam haben: sie sind allesamt unschuldig. 

Welcher Botter oder Cheater geht denn her und bekennt: ja, ich habe gebottet/gecheatet, und mein Ban ist gerecht!? Sorry, den meisten Unschuldsengeln nehme ich die Unschuld nicht ab. Und Einzelfälle, wo also wirklich jemand unschuldig zum Handkuss kam, lassen sich gewiss klären.  Es ist ja nicht im Interesse von NCSoft Spieler ohne Grund zu bannen, schließlich verdienen sie ihr Geld mit den Spielern die das Spiel spielen.


----------



## Fresco (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es genial wie NcSoft sich auf die Wünsche der westlichen Spieler einstellt und was gegen das ganze BOTTEN tut.
Das es immer wieder FLAMER gibt, weil sie dies unglaubwürdig finden oder sich denken wie AION überhaupt so viele aktive Accounts haben kann wundert mich eig schon nicht mehr.
Wahrscheinlich wurden diese Leute selber erwischt.


Und wenn die Zahlen vll doch nicht ganz der  Wahrheit entsprechen sollten seht es einfach wie in der deutschen Politik.

Versprechen,Versprechen,
Versprechen,Versprechen,
Versprechen,Versprechen,

und genau das Gegenteil geschieht

mfg Fresco


----------



## PaluppenPaul (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin Gott sei dank wieder in Mittelerde....war ja mal ganz nett in Aion...aber nix für mich,bin halt nen baumschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (4. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die Gefängnisse der Welt sind voll mit Leuten, die eines gemeinsam haben: sie sind allesamt unschuldig.



Hast du etwa den Film "Die Verurteilten" gesehen? ;-)

"Was war der Grund?" "Ich war"s nicht wenn du schon fragst." "Dann passt du bestens hierher, weil jeder hier Unschuldig ist, wusstest du das nicht?" "(ruft) Hey Wood warum bist du hier?" "Ich wars nicht, mein Anwalt hats versaut."

"Weshalb sitzt du hier drin?" - "Ich?... Mein Anwalt hat mich reingeritten... wir alle hier drin sind unschuldig, hast du das nicht gewusst ?" 

Ich würde auch meine Meinung nicht zu stark auf irgendwelche Foren stützen. Ein Typ kann da unter unzähligen Nicks eine Meinung verbreiten und sofort denkt man "wow, so viele haben das Problem"? Eher nicht ^^


----------



## El_Presidente_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Hast du etwa den Film "Die Verurteilten" gesehen? ;-)
> 
> "Was war der Grund?" "Ich war"s nicht wenn du schon fragst." "Dann passt du bestens hierher, weil jeder hier Unschuldig ist, wusstest du das nicht?" "(ruft) Hey Wood warum bist du hier?" "Ich wars nicht, mein Anwalt hats versaut."
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiss, war der Hauptprotagonist tatsächlich unschuldig. 

ARD hat im Juli 2009 eine Doku (Unschuldig im Knast) ausgestrahlt, demnach wird die Zahl der unschuldig Inhaltierten in der BRD auf 4000 von 78.000 beziffert. Die Zahl der Justizirrtümer steigt proportional zu den inhaftierten Personen. 4000 sind 4000 zuviel. Es lohnt sich das selber Denken und Nachfragen.


----------



## Selor (4. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir is es so ich habe 2 accounts den ersten als main account 0bot yousing und den 2ten probehalber mal mit bot probiert um zu sehen was da so anregend sein soll nen bot zu benutzen.
Jetzt sagete man mir das beide accounts gesperrt werden weil ich angeblich mit beiden gebttet habe was nicht stimt aber die wollen meinen main nicht mehr freigeben das finde ich mies


----------



## Klaus76 (4. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also bei mir is es so ich habe 2 accounts den ersten als main account 0bot yousing und den 2ten probehalber mal mit bot probiert um zu sehen was da so anregend sein soll nen bot zu benutzen.
> Jetzt sagete man mir das beide accounts gesperrt werden weil ich angeblich mit beiden gebttet habe was nicht stimt aber die wollen meinen main nicht mehr freigeben das finde ich mies



es wurde von ncsoft aber explizit gesagt, dass sie sich das Recht vorbehalten - sobald man einmal gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen verstößt - gleich die gesamte IP, und/oder gleich alle Accounts eines Accountinhabers zu sperren, und sie einem keinen neuen Account mehr auf den selben Namen registrieren lassen.

also, trotz mehrere Accounts - einmal gebottet heißt: alle Accounts weg, IP gesperrt, und DU als Accountinhaber gesperrt.

Finde ich auch richtig so, denn sonst würde jeder einfach nen neuen Account zulegen und fröhlich weiterbotten.


Es kam genauso, wie ich befürchtet, und auch geschrieben habe (vor den Banwellen). Die Leute denken, ncsoft macht eh nix, - ich hab kein Bock zu grinden, also botte ich einfach, denn ncsoft unternimmt ja eh nix. Und jetzt, da sie doch was getan haben, ist das Geheule groß. Und am lautesten heulen diejenigen, die - wie sie selber sagen - doch nur gaaaanz, gaaaanz wenige Kinah für Euros gekauft haben, und ja nur gaaaanz, gaaaanz kurz - zu Testzwecken quasi gebottet haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (4. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, war der Hauptprotagonist tatsächlich unschuldig.




korekt, aber seine Kollegen bestimmt nicht ;-) also ein Unschuldiger einer von einer ganzen Knastladung voll. Und der der unschuldig war, war noch nicht mal der, der nachher die große Welle gemacht hat. Ergo -> nicht auf die schreihälse hören um sich eine Meinung zu bilden


----------



## Cerom (4. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also bei mir is es so ich habe 2 accounts den ersten als main account 0bot yousing und den 2ten probehalber mal mit bot probiert um zu sehen was da so anregend sein soll nen bot zu benutzen.
> Jetzt sagete man mir das beide accounts gesperrt werden weil ich angeblich mit beiden gebttet habe was nicht stimt aber die wollen meinen main nicht mehr freigeben das finde ich mies



Das ist doch nicht wirklich dein Ernst oder ? 

Ein Account zum spielen, einen zum botten.  Das war ja richtig schlau von dir. Hast du noch einen dritten Account mit dem du dann noch Kinah gekauft hast ?


----------



## Pente (4. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also bei mir is es so ich habe 2 accounts den ersten als main account 0bot yousing und den 2ten probehalber mal mit bot probiert um zu sehen was da so anregend sein soll nen bot zu benutzen.
> Jetzt sagete man mir das beide accounts gesperrt werden weil ich angeblich mit beiden gebttet habe was nicht stimt aber die wollen meinen main nicht mehr freigeben das finde ich mies


Ich hätte dir auch vorher sagen können, dass beide Accounts gebannt werden und das vollkommen zu Recht! Für derartiges Verhalten in Spielen habe ich absolut kein Verständnis. Wie gesagt die Zahl der wirklich unschuldig gebannten Accounts ist verschwindend gering und die sind i.d.R. auch meist relativ schnell wieder zum Spielen freigegeben.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> Es kam genauso, wie ich befürchtet, und auch geschrieben habe (vor den Banwellen). Die Leute denken, ncsoft macht eh nix, - ich hab kein Bock zu grinden, also botte ich einfach, denn ncsoft unternimmt ja eh nix. Und jetzt, da sie doch was getan haben, ist das Geheule groß. Und am lautesten heulen diejenigen, die - wie sie selber sagen - doch nur gaaaanz, gaaaanz wenige Kinah für Euros gekauft haben, und ja nur gaaaanz, gaaaanz kurz - zu Testzwecken quasi gebottet haben.



Der Unterschied zwischen einem Bot Account und einen Kinah-Käufer Account ist der, dass Botter nach einem Bann einen neuen Account eröffnet, was beim Kinah-Käufer eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Wenn ich mir die Zahl 56K Bots anschaue, dann muss die Menge der Kunden entsprechend hoch sein. Bannt man diese ebenfalls alle, dürfte die Zahl gigantisch werden. Hinzu kommen kommen noch solche Accounts, welche nicht ohne den gesperrten Kumpel, Partner, Bekannten verlängern werden. Hier fährt man dann tatsächlich enorme Verluste ein. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich darauf einlassen. Es wäre sehr konsequent, aber verlustreich.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Bot Account und einen Kinah-Käufer Account ist der, dass Botter nach einem Bann einen neuen Account eröffnet, was beim Kinah-Käufer eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Wenn ich mir die Zahl 56K Bots anschaue, dann muss die Menge der Kunden entsprechend hoch sein. Bannt man diese ebenfalls alle, dürfte die Zahl gigantisch werden. Hinzu kommen kommen noch solche Accounts, welche nicht ohne den gesperrten Kumpel, Partner, Bekannten verlängern werden. Hier fährt man dann tatsächlich enorme Verluste ein. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich darauf einlassen. Es wäre sehr konsequent, aber verlustreich.



Die Verluste sind aber nichts im Vergleich zu den Kunden die man verliert, wenn man nichts gegen Bots, Kinahspammer usw. unternimmt. Ich glaube auch, dass viele Leute leichtfertig gebottet haben, weil in einem Großteil der Foren die Ansicht weit verbreitet war, dass
a) NCSoft nichts macht
und
b) Lineage 2 (ein MMO auch von NCSoft) auch immer schon voller Botter war und damals eben nichts unternommen wurde seitens NCSoft (was übrigens immer wieder als Hauptgrund für die mäßige Popularität von L2 in der westlichen Welt angesehen wird - und auch viele ehemalige Spieler zum Aufhören bewegt hat).

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass man ordentlich durchgreift. Man erwischt mit Sicherheit nicht alle und ganz aus der Welt kann man das Problem nie schaffen, aber wenn zumindest der Großteil gebannt wird, Kinahpreise für Euros entsprechend hoch sind und man nicht überwiegend von "cheatenden 24/7 bottern und den daraus resultierenden Vorteilen" umgeben ist, dann werden die ehrlichen Spieler zumindest nicht in ihrem Spielerlebnis beeinträchtigt - und darum geht es letzten Endes.


----------



## Cerom (4. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Bot Account und einen Kinah-Käufer Account ist der, dass Botter nach einem Bann einen neuen Account eröffnet, was beim Kinah-Käufer eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Wenn ich mir die Zahl 56K Bots anschaue, dann muss die Menge der Kunden entsprechend hoch sein. Bannt man diese ebenfalls alle, dürfte die Zahl gigantisch werden. Hinzu kommen kommen noch solche Accounts, welche nicht ohne den gesperrten Kumpel, Partner, Bekannten verlängern werden. Hier fährt man dann tatsächlich enorme Verluste ein. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich darauf einlassen. Es wäre sehr konsequent, aber verlustreich.


So wie ich das bisher gelesen habe wurden da nicht etwa nur Bots oder Goldseller gebannt sonder auch Kinah-Käufer. Ansonsten wäre die Zahl absolut unglaublich finde ich. Natürlich hat man sehr viele Bots gesehen. Aber 1000 pro Server waren das dann auch bestimmt nicht. 

Und ich finde auch das man, neben den Bots, vor allem bei den Kinah Käufern ansetzen muß. Den die schaffen den Markt. Und vor allem ist erst das richtig abschreckend. Jeder der bottet oder Kinah kauft muß damit rechnen das er früher oder später gebannt wird. 

Nebenbei, wer sich einen Bot zulegt oder Kinah kauft sollte sich auch im klaren darüber sein das es sehr viele Hacker gibt die gerade diese Accounts dann bevorzugt hacken. Beziehungsweise das man sich sehr schnell über die entsprechenden Seiten auch einen Trojaner einfängt. Oft ist Goldverkauf nur ein mittel um darüber auch Schadprogramme einschleusen. Ganz einfach machen es die Botnutzer den Hackern. Die ziehen sich auch noch freiwillig ein Programm auf ihren Rechner das oft noch mehr macht als nur einen Bot laufen zu lassen.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> also, trotz mehrere Accounts - einmal gebottet heißt: alle Accounts weg, IP gesperrt, und DU als Accountinhaber gesperrt.



IP Adressen werden sicher nicht geperrt, was auch bei dynamischen Adressen gar nicht so einfach geht, bzw. nichts bringt. Man müsste schon ganze Adressbereiche sperren - das macht aber niemand. Weiterhin würde man bei einer sharing connection sofort alle Leute dahinter abhängen. Was dazu führen könnte, das unschuldige Leute gebannt werden. IP und IP Range Sperrungen findest Du vielleicht in China, wo es eine Zensur gibt.


----------



## Pente (4. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> IP Adressen werden sicher nicht geperrt, was auch bei dynamischen Adressen gar nicht so einfach geht, bzw. nichts bringt. Man müsste schon ganze Adressbereiche sperren - das macht aber niemand. Weiterhin würde man bei einer sharing connection sofort alle Leute dahinter abhängen. Was dazu führen könnte, das unschuldige Leute gebannt werden. IP und IP Range Sperrungen findest Du vielleicht in China, wo es eine Zensur gibt.


Davon hat nie einer gesprochen. Es werden immer Accounts gesperrt. Wenn innerhalb von 24h ein und die selbe IP mit 2 Accounts einlogged und einer von beiden Accounts bottet ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es jemand anderst war gleich Null. Natürlich haben wir dynamische IP Adressen in Deutschland, zumindest die meisten, nichts desto trotz wird ein und die selbe IP nicht in derart kurzen Zeitabständen neu vergeben. Man kann in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass eine IP bis zu 4 Wochen lang "unique" ist. Muss natürlich nicht so sein, aber innerhalb von 48 Stunden tritt ein und die selbe IP nicht bei zwei verschiedenen Endnutzern auf, dafür sorgt der Algorhythmus bei den Providern der für die IP Vergabe zuständig ist.

Man hat dann natürlich noch den Fall von gemeinsam genutzten Anschlüssen innerhalb von Familien. Bei Straftaten, wie beispielsweise illegalem Download, hat man genau selbiges Problem: 4 PC's auf einer IP, alle von einer Familie. Der Sohn läd illegal etwas runter und die Eltern, als Anschlussinhaber, bekommen die Anzeige. Bei Account-Banns ist es ähnlich. Natürlich kann man hier nun nicht 100%ig prüfen ob die Accounts wirklich ein und der selben Person gehören oder ob es Brüder u.d.g. sind. Das spielt in dem Moment für den MMO-Betreiber auch keine Rolle. Der Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen für die entsprechende IP wurde nachgewiesen und in sofern werden die Accounts einfach alle geschlossen. Die Beweislast liegt in diesem Moment dann beim Kunden. Er muss dem Betreiber beweisen, dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Personen handelt und die zweite eben nicht gebotted hat. Unfair? Nein, keines Falls. Denn der MMO-Betreiber hat den Anschluss(-inhaber) ja bereits bezüglich eines gravierenden Regelverstoßes überführt.


----------



## Cerom (4. Dezember 2009)

@Pente

Schade das ihr einige Treads hier einfach löscht. Gerade letztens war ein sehr interessanter Fall hier. Du wirst wissen was ich meine, dieser User für den alle anderen zu dumm waren. Da hatte man ein wirklich schönes Beispiel dafür das so was von so was kommt.

Wer sich einen Bot besorgt sollte sich im klaren darüber sein das er sich damit auch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen Trojaner einfängt. Was ist einfacher für Hacker, als dieser Weg,  um ein Schadprogramm auf einen Rechner zu installieren. Der User holt sich das Programm selbst auf den Rechner. Und um es noch wirklich ganz einfach zu machen weist er sein Antivirenprogramm und die Firewall an, dieses Programm als unschädlich einzustufen.  Noch einfacher geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich vermute, dass es hierbei auch Kinah-Käufer wie -Verkäufer erwischte. Vom Spiel werden alle Handlungen der Spieler protokolliert. Natürlich auch ingame-Tausch-, Kauf- und Verkaufsvorgänge und die ingame-Post. Das alles muss für jeden Spieler gespeichert werden, damit jedem Spieler das zugeordnet werden kann, was ingame sein Eigen ist. Eigentlich muss man nur schauen, bei wem von einem Moment auf den nächsten das ingame-Guthaben an Kinah sprunghaft in die Höhe stieg. Und schon hat man einen Käufer. Dann noch schauen, wie und von wem dieser warme Regen kam, und schon hat man auch den zugehörigen Seller. 2 weitere Accounts gesperrt. 

Kinah-Verkäufe bzw. Käufe nachzuweisen ist wohl das einfachste überhaupt, da ja alles über protokollierte Handlungen im Spiel ablaufen muss. Wer  Kinah kauft, sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass er eine Spur hinterlässt, die nicht zu verbergen und verwischen ist, und der jederzeit nachgegangen werden kann.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es hierbei auch Kinah-Käufer wie -Verkäufer erwischte. Vom Spiel werden alle Handlungen der Spieler protokolliert. Natürlich auch ingame-Tausch-, Kauf- und Verkaufsvorgänge und die ingame-Post. Das alles muss für jeden Spieler gespeichert werden, damit jedem Spieler das zugeordnet werden kann, was ingame sein Eigen ist. Eigentlich muss man nur schauen, bei wem von einem Moment auf den nächsten das ingame-Guthaben an Kinah sprunghaft in die Höhe stieg. Und schon hat man einen Käufer. Dann noch schauen, wie und von wem dieser warme Regen kam, und schon hat man auch den zugehörigen Seller. 2 weitere Accounts gesperrt.
> 
> Kinah-Verkäufe bzw. Käufe nachzuweisen ist wohl das einfachste überhaupt, da ja alles über protokollierte Handlungen im Spiel ablaufen muss. Wer  Kinah kauft, sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass er eine Spur hinterlässt, die nicht zu verbergen und verwischen ist, und der jederzeit nachgegangen werden kann.



Naja, so einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. Kinah-Selling ist mit Sicherheit das, was am schwersten nachzuweisen ist, da man dem Spieler auch den Geldtransfer nachweisen muss bzw. den Kauf. Dieser findet aber außerhalb des Spiels und somit außerhalb des Einflußbereichs von NCSoft statt. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat z.B. aufgehört und mir seine 11 Mio. Kinah vermacht die er angesammelt hatte. Laut Protokoll wäre das ein typischer Fall von Kinah-Kauf, da ich auf dem level keinesfalls die Möglichkeit hatte auf regulärem Weg an so viel Kinah zu kommen.

Insofern hängt das sehr stark mit Botting zusammen. Nur weil jemand einen großen Kinah- Betrag erhält (Account A) passiert erstmal gar nichts. Daraufhin kann man höchstens überprüfen, ob der Account, von dem das Kinah stammt (Account  ein Botter ist > Account wird gebannt und man vermutet nun, dass Account A Kinah gekauf hat. Dem ist aber auch nicht zwingend so, da mein Kumpel ja eventuell Bots geused hat und ich davon nichts gewußt habe. Für eine lückenlose Beweisführung müsste man also einen zugehörigen Geldfluß nachweisen, was sehr sehr schwierig werden kann, wenn jegliche Kommunikation außerhalb von Aion stattfindet.

Kinahselling in der Form, dass jemand wirklich einen Account spielt, Kinah erfarmt und dieses verkauft, kann man als MMO-Betreiber kaum unterbinden. Damit würde man gleichzeitig verbieten müssen, dass Leute Kinah "ohne Gegenleistung verschenken". Natürlich kann man sagen, dass es auffällig ist, wenn jemand mehrere Mio. einfach "verschenkt". Dennoch ist es problematisch deshalb gleich einen Bann auszusprechen.

Letztlich geht es darum, dass man Botting großflächig unterbindet. Dadurch steigt der Aufwand um sich XXX Kinah zu farmen für die Seller auf denselben wie für den "ehrlichen Spieler". Somit treibt das auch den Preis in die Höhe und ab einem gewissen Preis sind die Leute, die sich das auch leisten wollen (anstatt selber zu farmen oder etwas zu warten) schnell sehr wenige.

Fazit: Cheating (i.e. Botting und anderes) rigoros verfolgen und cheater bannen (das kann man als Betreiber gut nachweisen und dabei gibt es kaum Irrttümlichkeiten). Zudem kann man noch Kinahflüsse von chinesischen IPs (zb.) an EU IPs nachweisen und entsprechend bannen. Werbespammer rigoros und schnell bannen. Das "Restproblem", das danach noch besteht wird dem Durchschnittsspieler nicht mehr auffallen / ihn belästigen.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. Kinah-Selling ist mit Sicherheit das, was am schwersten nachzuweisen ist, da man dem Spieler auch den Geldtransfer nachweisen muss bzw. den Kauf. Dieser findet aber außerhalb des Spiels und somit außerhalb des Einflußbereichs von NCSoft statt.
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat z.B. aufgehört und mir seine 11 Mio. Kinah vermacht die er angesammelt hatte. Laut Protokoll wäre das ein typischer Fall von Kinah-Kauf, da ich auf dem level keinesfalls die Möglichkeit hatte auf regulärem Weg an so viel Kinah zu kommen.


Doch, das ist schon ganz gut nachweisbar. Dein Kumpel wird wohl kaum mit seinem Account einen einzigen Char besessen haben, und der war Level 10 oder 11, hatte aber dennoch 11 Millionen Kinah auf dem Konto? Und Dein Kumpel wird mit seinem Char wohl auch etwas getan haben ingame? PVP betrieben? Instanzen besucht? Handwerk erlernt? Mit Leuten geredet (auch das wird protokolliert)? Usw. usf.

Wenn alles das nicht zutrifft, ein Account einen Char hat mit Level 10 oder 11, der immer nur in den Hauptstädten herumsteht, sonst nichts tut ausser vielleicht im Chat seine Dienste (Kinah-Verkäufe) anzupreisen, oder vielleicht auch nur zu seltenen Gelegenheiten einloggt um dann Millionen von Kinah an andere Char zu verschieben, an die er selber durch ingame-Vorgänge  nicht kommen konnte: wie hoch ist da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es bei einem Bann einen Unschuldigen erwischt? Ich würde mal sagen: so nahe bei Null wie es überhaupt geht. 

Im Spiel wird alles protokolliert: was ein Spieler wo wann und mit wem tut, was er besitzt und wie er an dieses Besitztum kam usw. usf. So gesehen bewegen wir uns ingame im perfekten Überwachungsstaat in dem keine Handlung unbeobachtet bleibt. Das Problem ist nur die Auswertung und Filterung der Daten. Übrigens müssen die Säuberungsaktionen auf derlei beruhen, denn Überwachungs- und Scan-Programme wie der Warden sind bei Aion bei uns zur Zeit nicht implementiert (der dafür vorgesehene Guard musste ja wieder rausgenommen werden), daher können derzeit eigentlich nur ingame-Protokollierungen der Spieler bzw. ihres Verhaltens die Grundlage für die Bannwelle sein.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass einige von denen, die jetzt in Foren wütend protestieren sie hätte niemals nicht ein unerlaubtes Fremdprogramm genutzt, die Wahrheit sagen. Sie haben kein Fremdprogramm genutzt. Sie haben nur Kinahs gekauft.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Doch, das ist schon ganz gut nachweisbar. Dein Kumpel wird wohl kaum mit seinem Account einen einzigen Char besessen haben, und der war Level 10 oder 11, hatte aber dennoch 11 Millionen Kinah auf dem Konto? Und Dein Kumpel wird mit seinem Char wohl auch etwas getan haben ingame? PVP betrieben? Instanzen besucht? Handwerk erlernt? Mit Leuten geredet (auch das wird protokolliert)? Usw. usf.
> 
> Wenn alles das nicht zutrifft, ein Account einen Char hat mit Level 10 oder 11, der immer nur in den Hauptstädten herumsteht, sonst nichts tut ausser vielleicht im Chat seine Dienste (Kinah-Verkäufe) anzupreisen, oder vielleicht auch nur zu seltenen Gelegenheiten einloggt um dann Millionen von Kinah an anderes Char zu verschieben: wie hoch ist da die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es bei einem Bann einen Unschuldigen erwischt? Ich würde mal sagen: so nahe bei Null wie es irgend wie geht.
> 
> ...



Klar ist es einfacher, wenn auf dem Account nur 1 Char mit Namen Jjkknknkjkjkkjk ist und dieser Kinah verschiebt (Einfacher den Account von Jjkknknkjkjkkjk zu bannen, den Account vom Seppl, der das Kinah bekommen hat zu bannen ist schon eine ganz andere Geschichte, da Seppl sogar aufgrund eines Fehlers von Jjkknknkjkjkkjk ungewollt zu diesen Kinah gekommen sein könnte) . Doch das ist auch wieder ein Paradefall. Gerade bei Kinahkäufen und Verkäufen gibt es einen großen Graubereich. In WoW z.b. gibt es einen sehr großen Handel mit Gold. Entfernt hat man nur das Gespamme und die sichbaren Bots (AH Bots gibts wie Sand am Meer). Gold kann man nach wie vor kaufen und auch verkaufen und wird dafür nicht gebannt. Ich kenne genug Leute, die das auch nebenbei betreiben. Kleine AH Addons usw. und man verdient sich nebenbei ein nettes Taschengeld.

Auch bin ich überhaupt keiner der hier sagt, dass es viele Unschuldige erwischt. Im Gegenteil, ich glaube, dass man im Zweifelsfall eben nicht bannt und dadurch der ein oder andere Übeltäter durch das Netz rutscht (sogar einige Botuser). Um meine Geschichte von oben wieder aufzugreifen: Was wenn ich diesem Kumpel in Wirklichkeit X Euros gegeben habe, damit er mir seine Kinah vermacht? Nachweisbar? Schwerlich...  Verstößt aber in genau derselben Weise gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen, wie der Hannes der sich beim Jjkknknkjkjkkjk  11 Mio Kinah gekauft hat und nun gebannt ist. Es geht einfach darum, dass man bei Kinahverkauf, solange es nicht in Zusammenhang mit Botten steht, im Endeffekt über eine Vermutung bannen muss, da man nicht ohne weiteres nachweisen kann, dass Spieler Seppl für die von Jjkknknkjkjkkjk erhaltenen Kinah auch im RL dafür bezahlt hat. Daher müssen eben Kriterien wie
a) Größe des Betrages
b) Häufigkeit der Transaktionen
usw. 

letztlich als Grund herhalten und irgendwo zieht man eben eine Grenze, ab wann es ein Vergehen ist, das mit einem Bann bestraft wird.

Im Übrigen kenne ich noch Aion-Spieler, von denen ich weiß, dass sie Bots laufen gelassen haben, welche das crafting übernommen haben, die aber trotzdem noch im Spiel anzutreffen sind (auch 50er aus renommierten Legionen).


----------



## Cerom (4. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kenne ich noch Aion-Spieler, von denen ich weiß, dass sie Bots laufen gelassen haben, welche das crafting übernommen haben, die aber trotzdem noch im Spiel anzutreffen sind (auch 50er aus renommierten Legionen).


Dann wäre ich an deiner Stelle nicht verwundert wenn die bald verschwunden sind. Vermeiden würde ich auch einem davon meine Mail-Adresse o.a. zu geben. Könnte ansonsten sein, das ich mich irgendwann darüber wundere, warum die Leistung meines PC´s öfters mal auf unerklärliche Weise einbricht. Dann allerdings würde ich mich auch nicht wundern wenn irgendwann eines morgens zwei nette Herrn in grün vor meiner Tür stehen, weil ich als Teil eines Hackernetzwerkes identifiziert wurde.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch bin ich überhaupt keiner der hier sagt, dass es viele Unschuldige erwischt. Im Gegenteil, ich glaube, dass man im Zweifelsfall eben nicht bannt und dadurch der ein oder andere Übeltäter durch das Netz rutscht (sogar einige Botuser). Um meine Geschichte von oben wieder aufzugreifen: Was wenn ich diesem Kumpel in Wirklichkeit X Euros gegeben habe, damit er mir seine Kinah vermacht? Nachweisbar? Schwerlich...  Verstößt aber in genau derselben Weise gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen, wie der Hannes der sich beim Jjkknknkjkjkkjk  11 Mio Kinah gekauft hat und nun gebannt ist.


Klar ist auch das ein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen. In diesem Falle aber eben wirklich nicht nachweisbar, da der Weg, wie der ursprüngliche Besitzer, Dein Kumpel, zu seinen Kinahs kam, plausibel nachvollziehbar ist, durch Quests, Handwerk, Sammeln usw. usf., und er also auf Grund seines Spielverhaltens nicht eindeutig als Botter zu identifizieren ist. Daher wird man gegen so etwas auch kaum etwas unternehmen können. Aber solche Vorgänge sind auch im Gesamten des Spiels betrachtet, zu vernachlässigen. Einen echten Einfluss auf die Ökonomie im Spiel haben sie nicht. Der Fall liegt aber ganz anderes bei den berufsmäßigen Bottern und ihre Kunden. 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum, dass man bei Kinahverkauf, solange es nicht in Zusammenhang mit Botten steht, im Endeffekt über eine Vermutung bannen muss, da man nicht ohne weiteres nachweisen kann, dass Spieler Seppl für die von Jjkknknkjkjkkjk erhaltenen Kinah auch im RL dafür bezahlt hat. Daher müssen eben Kriterien wie
> a) Größe des Betrages
> b) Häufigkeit der Transaktionen
> usw.
> ...


Letztendlich beruhen viele Banns nicht auf 100%igen Beweisen. Selbst wenn ein Programm wie der Warden oder der Guard den Nachweis erbringt, dass auf einem PC eine Bot-Software am Laufen war, so ist immer noch nicht gesichert, dass tatsächlich der eigentliche Besitzer diese nutzte, und nicht jemand, der sich unrechtmäßig an seinem Account und seinem PC zu schaffen machte. Daher wird nach dem Prinzip des hinreichenden Verdachts gebannt, weil ja NCSoft  nicht zb. RL-Überwachungskameras einbauen kann, die den Täter eindeutig bei seinen Manövern festhalten. 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kenne ich noch Aion-Spieler, von denen ich weiß, dass sie Bots laufen gelassen haben, welche das crafting übernommen haben, die aber trotzdem noch im Spiel anzutreffen sind (auch 50er aus renommierten Legionen).


Das mag so sein. Kein System ist narrensicher. Vor allem nicht eines, das auf Filterung von derlei ingame-Protokolldaten beruht, die vermutlich auch noch jemand tatsächlich auf Stichhaltigkeit und Fehlerfreiheit sichten muss. Gerade beim Crafting ist es, vermute ich, derzeit nur schwer möglich den Einsatz eines Bots nachzuweisen, weil ja kaum Interaktionen stattfinden, gerade mal zum Erhalt des Arbeitsauftrags. Stellt man sich günstig, muss man sich dazu noch nicht einmal bewegen, man nimmt an, arbeitet, gibt ab, nimmt wieder an usf. --- und bewegt sich dabei keinen Zentimeter.


----------



## corak (4. Dezember 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht weshalb sich immer wieder über Bot User beschwert wird. Was für einen persönlichen Nachteil ergibt sich denn dadurch für andere Spieler? Ich habe die Frage schonmal woanderes gestellt und es konnte sie keiner beantworten. 

Für mich sieht es einfach aus wie Hass auf andere, die sich einem stumpfsinnigen Inhalt durch Automatisierung entziehen und passt auch zu vielen Aussagen auf verschiedenen Boards, die davon sprechen für ihren Fortschritt im Spiel "hart gearbeitet" zu haben.

Mal ganz ehrlich so ein strunzdummes Spielsystem bis zum Endlevel wie in Aion gibt es in fast keinem anderen Spiel. Das Spiel bis dahin ist komplett reduziert auf XP UND Geld und beides bekommt man fast ausschliesslich durch exzessiven und zeitintensiven Grind. Stumpfes Tasten Spammen auf Mobs in einem Gebiet von ein paar Laufschritten. Super Spieldesign. Und es möge jetzt bitte niemand ankommen und etwas über Quests erzählen; die bringen erstens nicht annähernd so viel XP, sind langweilig und ab einem bestimmten level auch gar nicht mehr vorhanden.

Da steht man dann also in seinem Grind Flecken und haut solo Mobs und es zieht sich alles wie Kaugummi. Und wenn jemand so einen stumpfsinnigen Quatsch von einem Programm erledigen lässt, dann schreien alle plötzlich Judas? Wieso? Weil er nicht so "hart arbeitet" in einem Compuerspiel? Nimmt er euch die Mobs beim grinden weg und spielt damit genauso wie jeder andere Spieler in Aion? Oder macht er die Wirtschaft kaputt? Dieses Wirtschaftsargument kommt ja in jedem Spiel irgendwann und ich kann darüber nur lachen. Meistens sind diejenigen, die sich darüber ärgern nur sauer, weil sie ihre eigenen Waren nicht mehr zu Mondpreisen absetzen können, das ist alles. Die Wirtschaft ist nicht dann kaputt nur weil einige aus ihrer Sicht zu wenig Geld bekommen.

Das einzige, das ich persönlich an Bots nicht mag ist, dass dadurch etwas mein Spielgefühl gestört wird, wenn man nicht mit anderen Spielern in einem Gebiet ist sondern mit Bots und damit praktiosch solo.

Und auch hier im Thread wird wieder dieser Blödsinn behauptet "Bot User werden schon sehen was sie davon haben, denn mit 50 können sie dann nicht spielen". Wer davon ehrlich überzeugt ist und meint man braucht mehr als ein paar Stunden Einspielzeit um einen Char in einem MMORPG durchschnittlich gut bzw perfekt zu spielen, der spiel entweder sein erstes MMORPG oder hat schlicht keine Ahnung. Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft. Und insbesondere wenn man schon mehrere Spiele der Art gespielt hat, ist es ein Leichtes einen Character in kürzester Zeit spielen zu lernen.

Aber genau solche Sprüche zeigen den ganzen Hass gegenüber Bot Usern ingame. Ich verstehe nur nicht woher der Hass kommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist jeder, der so ein Spiel nicht aufhört oder dieses stumpfe Spielprinzip ohne Bot betreibt dumm. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Nur immer wieder diese Hass Threads zu lesen ist zwar auf der einen Seite amüsant aber auf der anderen Seite zeigt es leider auch eindimensionales und zusammenhangsloses Denken.

Spiele in denen Handlungsabläufe EINFACHST automatisiert werden können und wo man damit dann genauso effektiv ist wie normale Spieler werden immer Bot Probleme haben. Sich darüber zu wundern oder auch nur zu ärgern ist sehr naiv.


----------



## Cerom (4. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht weshalb sich immer wieder über Bot User beschwert wird. Was für einen persönlichen Nachteil ergibt sich denn dadurch für andere Spieler? Ich habe die Frage schonmal woanderes gestellt und es konnte sie keiner beantworten.


Bist du nur einfach naiv oder erst 12 Jahre alt ? Zuerst mal zu deinem letzten Satz, wenn du dir die verschiedensten Beschwerden zu Botusern durchließt solltest du deine Antworten haben.

Bots farmen einen die Gegner oder sogar die Questmops weg: Schon mal in Heiron zur Spitzenzeit der Bots versucht dort 15 von diesen Würmern zu killen. Wenn du da gerade mal einen angeschlagen hast stürzten sich gleich zwei Bots auf den und er zählte nicht.

Bots farmen einen die Rohstoffe weg: Es machte unheimlich Spaß in Heiron über der Festung Ähter zu farmen. Jedesmal wenn man wieder Flugzeit hatte waren die Vorkommen von den vier Bots die da rum flogen weg gefarmt. 

Bots bringen das Wirtschaftssystem durcheinander: Wenn man dann mal etwas gesammelt hatte lohnte es sich gar nicht das ins AH zu stellen. Da waren dann zu Preise, die nur marginal über die der Händler lag, Riesenstacks. Wollte man sich aber mal eine Waffe oder Rüstung kaufen so waren die absolut unerschwinglich.

Ob Botuser etwas können oder nicht mal dahin gestellt. Allerdings leveln sie Blitzschnell. Toll wenn sie dann auf Stufe 45 oder 50 auf den Gedanken kommen mal die Lowies zu gangen weil die sind doch selber schuld wenn sie nicht raffen wie man schnell levelt.

Ich hoffe nur das jedem Botnutzer möglichst bald der Account gehackt wird. Nicht das die erst noch Monatelang als Spamserver dienen und mich mit Mails überschütten oder eitere Trojaner verbreiten.


----------



## corak (4. Dezember 2009)

Cerom wenn du nicht fähig bist dich mit anderen zu unterhalten, wegen mir auch kritisch, dann spar dir doch einfach deine peinlichen Auftritte hier.
Deine sogenannten Argumente habe ich bereits alle angesprochen. Entweder du beziehst dich darauf, was ich gesagt habe, oder tu dir und anderen den Gefallen und sei einfach still, denn so ein stumpfblödes Gefasel wie: "Wie alt bist du?" etc. gefolgt von solch einem zusammenhangslosen und weinerlichen Stuss wie dem, was du von dir gibst, ist nur sehr schwer erträglich.

Pro Tip.: Wenns dir ums flamen geht.. lass es besser. Wenn du diskutieren willst, dann bezieh die Textstellen des Posters, auf den du dich beziehst, in deine Antworten mit ein. So etwas wertet die Posts immer so ungemein auf. Bekommst du das hin?


----------



## Cerom (4. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Cerom wenn du nicht fähig bist dich mit anderen zu unterhalten, wegen mir auch kritisch, dann spar dir doch einfach deine peinlichen Auftritte hier.
> Deine sogenannten Argumente habe ich bereits alle angesprochen. Entweder du beziehst dich darauf, was ich gesagt habe, oder tu dir und anderen den Gefallen und sei einfach still, denn so ein stumpfblödes Gefasel wie: "Wie alt bist du?" etc. gefolgt von solch einem zusammenhangslosen und weinerlichen Stuss wie dem, was du von dir gibst, ist nur sehr schwer erträglich.
> 
> Pro Tip.: Wenns dir ums flamen geht.. lass es besser. Wenn du diskutieren willst, dann bezieh die Textstellen des Posters, auf den du dich beziehst, in deine Antworten mit ein. So etwas wertet die Posts immer so ungemein auf. Bekommst du das hin?


Dein sogenanntes ansprechen meiner Argumente besteht entweder nur aus Platitüden oder einfachen (Schutz)Behauptungen. Argumente anderer liest du anscheinend gar nicht oder aber läßt dich dadurch nicht von deiner Meinung abbringen. Einschränkungen die andere haben interessieren dich nicht und versuchst diese du durch Behauptungen zu widerlegen, nur weil du dich nicht betroffen fühlst. 

Und wozu sollte ich deinen Text analysieren oder gar mich auf jede einzelne Textstelle beziehen ? Weil du so eine Art zu diskutieren bevorzugst ? Ich finde die ermüdend. Überhaupt möchte bzw. hatte ich gar ich mich nicht auf alles  bezogen bzw. eigentlich schon, den alles wesentliche war in dem ersten Abschnitt ausgesagt den ich auch zitierte. Der Rest war Füllstoff mit lauter platten, vordergründigen Erläuterungen. Argumente die man da diskutieren könnte sah ich allerdings keine. 

Und wenn dir der Ton, in dem ich schrieb mißfällt, dann schau dir erst mal selbst deinen Text an, den ich hier zitiere.


----------



## corak (4. Dezember 2009)

Es geht weniger darum, dass mir das was du schreibst nicht gefällt, sondern einfach darum, dass du Blödsinn schreibst, der zudem noch so offensichtlich falsch ist, dass man schon ziemlich debil sein muss um so etwas auch nur annähernd ernst zu nehmen.

Wenn du es ermüdened findest auf Texte anderer einzugehen (troll anyone?), dann solltest du einfach das Schreiben einstellen. Selten so etwas Dämliches gelesen. Eventuell etwas mehr Mühe beim posten geben, nur mal als Tip. Bisher wirkt das, was du von dir gibst, nämlich leicht albern.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Man hat dann natürlich noch den Fall von gemeinsam genutzten Anschlüssen innerhalb von Familien. Bei Straftaten, wie beispielsweise illegalem Download, hat man genau selbiges Problem: 4 PC's auf einer IP, alle von einer Familie. Der Sohn läd illegal etwas runter und die Eltern, als Anschlussinhaber, bekommen die Anzeige. Bei Account-Banns ist es ähnlich.



Ok, bleiben wir beim Thema gemeinsam genutzte IPs.

Das ist keineswegs ähnlich, da es keine Anschlussinhaber-IP-Datei bei NC-Soft gibt und diese auch nicht von Dritten geliefert wird. Unsere Justiz funktioniert nicht nach der Schuldvermutung. Daher bedeutet eine Anzeige erstmal nur den ersten Schritt einer Ereigniskette und lässt den Beschuldigten Zeit zu reagieren. Das Bannen von verschiedenen Accounts hinter der gleichen IP in einem MMO ist etwas anderes. Schon alleine deshalb, weil Anzeige, Urteil und Bestrafung in einem einzigen Schritt passieren.

Ein Beispiel:
Fred kommt von der Arbeit heim und kann nicht einlogen, da sein Account gesperrt wurde. Meinetwegen liegt eine Email vor "Sie haben Kinah gekauft oder gebottet", was weiss ich. Fred kann seine Unschuld gar nicht beweisen. Was er tun kann ist, den Support bitten nochmal nachzuschauen, da er keine Kinah gekauft hat. Gehen wir also davon aus, das Fred tatsächlich unschuldig ist.

Fred sitzt hinter einer IP Adresse, welche von einigen Leuten mit verschiedenen Rechnern und Accounts gemeinsam genutzt wird. Fred ist halt ein ewiger Linker und wohnt in einer grossen WG, wo er bereits alle mit Aion angesteckt hat. Freds Mitbewohner Walter, der seit gefühlten 20 Semestern BWL studiert hat herausgefunden, das Zeit Geld ist und Kinah wenig Euronen kosten. Nun darf er endlich sein episches "Schwert des Boni" schwingen. 

Lt. Deiner Logik ist es weder unfair noch falsch das Fred nun einen gesperrten Account hat. Wie kann Fred nun weiterspielen? 14 Tage auf die Bearbeitung seine Anfrage warten? Fred ist nun Opfer von ungenauer Bestrafung. Was soll Fred sagen? Zu der Zeit war er vielleicht Weihnachtsmann im örtlichen Einkaufszentrum oder auf einer "Duke Nukem Forever" Release-Party. Das hört sich aber niemand an. Nach 2 Wochen ist ihm sowieso die Lust vergangen Aion zu spielen, da auch Walter nicht mehr kommen wird und ebenso Uschi, die noch gar nicht gemerkt hat, das sie überhaupt gesperrt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein MMO Betreiber sollten die Accounts sperren, welche ein Fehlverhalten aufweisen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du kannst nicht die Leute in einen IP-Accounts Sack schnürren, mit dem Knüppel draufhauen und Dir sagen; es trifft ja den einen Richtigen mit. 


* Fred, Uschi und Walter sind frei erfundene Personen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Ein MMO Betreiber sollten die Accounts sperren, welche ein Fehlverhalten aufweisen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du kannst nicht die Leute in einen IP-Accounts Sack schnürren, mit dem Knüppel draufhauen und Dir sagen; es trifft ja den einen Richtigen mit.
> 
> 
> * Fred, Uschi und Walter sind frei erfundene Personen.
> ...


Was Du von einem MMORPG-Betreiber verlangst, nämlich stets den wirklich und wahrhaftigen Schuldigen auf der Basis unwiderlegbarer Beweise zur Verantwortung ziehen, kann vielleicht der liebe Gott, so es ihn geben sollte, in seinem MMORPG, das wirkliche Leben genannt, leisten. Aber sonst schon niemand. Meist können auch Gerichte nur auf Basis von hinreichendem Verdacht Recht sprechen und Urteile fällen. Mitunter eben auch Fehlurteile. Hoffentlich so wenige wie möglich. Und so auch bei den MMORPG-Betreibern: sie urteilen auf Basis hinreichenden Verdachts. Dass dabei, bei der Sperre von Accounts, mitunter auch Unschuldige getroffen werden, ist sicher bedauerlich, aber mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln leider unvermeidlich. Zumindest ist noch keinem MMORPG-Betreiber in der Hinsicht das Ei des Kolumbus, das alle diese Fälle zweifelsfrei löst, auf den Kopf gefallen.


----------



## vanBAT (5. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Ok, bleiben wir beim Thema gemeinsam genutzte IPs.
> 
> Das ist keineswegs ähnlich, da es keine Anschlussinhaber-IP-Datei bei NC-Soft gibt und diese auch nicht von Dritten geliefert wird. Unsere Justiz funktioniert nicht nach der Schuldvermutung. Daher bedeutet eine Anzeige erstmal nur den ersten Schritt einer Ereigniskette und lässt den Beschuldigten Zeit zu reagieren. Das Bannen von verschiedenen Accounts hinter der gleichen IP in einem MMO ist etwas anderes. Schon alleine deshalb, weil Anzeige, Urteil und Bestrafung in einem einzigen Schritt passieren.
> 
> ...




Was du hier zitierst ist mal wieder ein Beispiel wie man Recht und Ordnung so lange zerhacken kann bis der der Unrecht hat mal wieder Recht bekommt.

Das erinnert micht stark an die Fälle von Ackermann`s und Zumwinkel`s die einfach so viel Geld haben das sie die besten Anwälte der Welt kaufen und die in noch so verstaubten Ecken schauen bis sie ein Szenario herausgefunden haben das es für ihren Clienten paßt.
Sicherlich, am Ende bekommen sie "Recht" aber ob das dann wirklich Gerecht ist, will ich mal dahingesdtellt lasen.


Nun aber mal zu deinem Fall:
Wenn Fred meint, er müsse sich die IP-Adresse teilen, ist das sein problem wenn mit dieser Schindluder getrieben wird. Entweder ich kann mich voll und ganz auf meinen Mitbenutzer verlassen, oder ich hänge da selber mit drin.
Botusen ist nun mal verboten und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist da auch jeder für seine IP-Adressese selbst verantwortlich, laut AGB.
Wenn Fred also jetzt ausfallzeiten in Aion hat, dann kann er mal einen Rechtsanwaslt einschaten und seinen Mitbenutzer verklagen. Ich persönlich glaube aber kaum das er dieses tun wird, weil das ja meist sein Kumpel ist. 
Also ist es nach deiner Meinung dann besser das Fred seinen Account wieder bekommt und sein Mitbenutzer ungeschoren bleibt.

Am Ende von allem werden dann ALLE behaupten das es so gewesen ist und du wirst im Game nur noch Bots finden und dich beklagen warum du nicht spielen kannst.

Mein Fazit:


JEDER IST FÜR SEINE IP-ADRESSE selber verantwortlich



PS. Ich finde es schon manchmal sehr lustig, wenn da Beiträge kommen nach dem Format: Der Kumpel meines Freundes........
Habt wenigstens den Arsch in der Hose und steht zu dem was ihr gemacht habt. (Ohne da jemanden direkt zu meinen)


----------



## feyja (5. Dezember 2009)

Hausrecht und Gesetze sind 2 paar Schuhe. 
Wenn ich illegal runterlade Verstoße ich gegen ein Gesetz und es muss meine Schuld nachgewiesen werden.
Wenn ich gegen NCSoft AGB's verstoße, verstoße ich gegen ihr Hausrecht. Und als Betreiber habe sie damit das Recht, jeden auszuschließen dessen Nase denen nicht passt und darum muss NCSoft nicht lückenlos meine Schuld beweisen.


----------



## Pente (5. Dezember 2009)

feyja schrieb:


> Hausrecht und Gesetze sind 2 paar Schuhe.
> Wenn ich illegal runterlade Verstoße ich gegen ein Gesetz und es muss meine Schuld nachgewiesen werden.
> Wenn ich gegen NCSoft AGB's verstoße, verstoße ich gegen ihr Hausrecht. Und als Betreiber habe sie damit das Recht, jeden auszuschließen dessen Nase denen nicht passt und darum muss NCSoft nicht lückenlos meine Schuld beweisen.


Genau so sieht es aus! 

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Postings entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema, haltet euch an die Forenregeln sowie die Netiquette und missbraucht das Forum nicht für private Kleinkriege!


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Es geht weniger darum, dass mir das was du schreibst nicht gefällt, sondern einfach darum, dass du Blödsinn schreibst, der zudem noch so offensichtlich falsch ist, dass man schon ziemlich debil sein muss um so etwas auch nur annähernd ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Wenn du es ermüdened findest auf Texte anderer einzugehen (troll anyone?), dann solltest du einfach das Schreiben einstellen. Selten so etwas Dämliches gelesen. Eventuell etwas mehr Mühe beim posten geben, nur mal als Tip. Bisher wirkt das, was du von dir gibst, nämlich leicht albern.



Es ist schwierig, wenn nicht gar unmöglich, mit jemandem zu argumentieren, der andere moralische Maßstäbe anlegt als man selbst. Der Grundunterschied zwischen den zwei Gedankengängen ist 

a) man findet "Betrügen bei Sport / Spiel" verwerflich

oder

b) "Betrügen" ist ein Kavaliersdelikt und wenn es einem weiterhilft, wieso nicht? es machen eh alle, solange man nicht erwischt wird etc.


Entweder man fällt in die Kategorie a) (so wie ich) oder in die Kategorie b) (so wie du). Es mag sein, dass du nicht für alle Spiele (oder Sportveranstaltungen oder fürs echte Leben) die Kategorie b) anwendest, aber für MMOs offensichtlich ja (was ich als wenig konsequent empfinde, und falls du das in allen Lebensbereichen / Spielen so siehst, dann finde ich es arm).

Und darüber, dass es Betrug ist, wenn man wissentlich gegen die Spielregeln (und in denen steht ganz klar, dass man eben nicht botten darf) verstößt um an bestimmte ingame Inhalte zu gelangen, steht doch wohl für jeden aufgeklärten Menschen mit Gehirn außer Frage.

Im Hinterhof, beim Fußball, da darf man den Ball eben auch nicht mit der Hand nehmen und ins Tor werfen (auch wenns einfacher FÜR DICH wäre). Beim Dorflauf, da darfst auch net mit dem Moped fahren, nur weil du zu "faul" bist selbst zu laufen (und laufen ist nun auch nicht abwechslungreicher als grinden in Aion).

Und deine Geschichte mit "stupider repetitiver Tätigkeit" ist zwar nett und für alle MMOs auch zutreffend, aber in keinem Fall eine Rechtfertigung für den Betrug. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann lass es.


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

Es wird immer witziger. Bitte denk doch erstmal nach bei allem Ärger den du versuchst in deinem Post unterzubringen.
Und hört doch mal endlich auf mit euren dümmlichen RL Beleidigungsversuchen. Wenn ihr wen beleidigen wollt dann macht das gefälligst vernünftig und nicht so grauenhaft schlecht wie hier schon wieder.

So, aber zum Thema..
Betrug hat etwas damit zu tun, dass man anderen schadet. Dadurch, dass man mit einem Bot genau das selbe macht wie ein normaler Spieler, schadet man keinem. Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen jemandem, der 24/7 im Spiel ist und stumpf Mobs haut, und einem anderen Spieler, der einloggt und einen Bot anwirft? Nach der gleichen Zeit haben beide Spieler die selbe Anzahl an XP und Loot. Der eine hat dafür einen ganzen Tag seines Lebens verschwendet, der andere nicht. Das ist der einzige Unterschied. Wo hat jetzt der Bot Spieler dem anderen geschadet? Gar nicht. 

Der Bot Spieler bewegt sich nicht schneller und haut auch nicht schneller Mobs, er exploitet die Spielmechanik nicht sondern lässt einfach jemand anderes, in diesem Fall eine KI, die selben Handlungsabläufe ausführen, die jedem Spieler zur Verfügung stehen. Was ist denn mit Spielern, die ihren Account teilen und damit auch nicht der Accountbesitzer selber spielt, weil er keine Zeit oder Lust hat? Da wird kein Aufstand gemacht. Komisch oder? Obwohl es exakt das selbe ist. Und um auf dein schwaches Argument der Hersteller EULA zu kommen. Account Sharing ist strikt untersagt. Genauso wie auch das blose Weitergeben von Accountdaten. Aber das habt ihr Saubermänner bestimmt auch noch nie gemacht um Zum Beispiel bei Urlaub etc. Loot aus Raids zu bekommen, der ansonsten verschrottet würde. Nach deiner sehr einfachen Schwarz-Weiss-Einteilung wäre das dann Betrug im höchsten Ausmass. Aber das ist dann bestimmt etwas anderes. Also bitte hör auf hier etwas wegen Betrug zu texten weil man gegen die EULA verstösst. So etwas nennt sich Doppelmoral.

Bei deinem Fussballbeispiel solltest du besser noch einmal nachdenken, ob du die Thematik überhaupt verstanden hast. Wenn ein Spieler mit der Hand spielt, ist das gleichbedeutend mit einem Exploiten ingame. Also einem Manipulieren der Game Engine, die Bots aber gar nicht machen, weil sie DIE SELBEN BEFEHLE benutzen wie jeder andere, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Klar oder?

Objektiv gesehen, und nicht wegen irgendwelcher schlechtdurchdachten Moralvorstellungen oder nicht durchdachten Fussballbeispielen, ist es tatsächlich dann Betrug, wenn man anderen schadet oder exploitet und dadurch allein durch den Einsatz eines 3rd Party Programs einen direkten Vorteil gegenüber einem anderen Spieler hat.

Das tun Bots aber nicht und alles was übrig bleibt ist eben einfach der Ärger darüber, dass andere etwas bekommen für das man selber seine Zeit massenhaft verschwenden muss, und über diese Einstellung kann ich wie schon gesagt nur laut lachen.

Ich bin gegen das Ausnutzen von Exploits in Spielen obwohl das bei vielen mit ihren strengen Moralvorstellungen oft sehr locker gesehen wird und ich bin gegen den Einsatz von 3rd Party Programmen, die Spielern einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern ermöglichen. Und jetzt bitte keine Kommentare, dass Bots genau das tun, sonst überlegt euch mal bitte welche Addons die meisten in WoW benutzen, wie zum Beispiel DPS Parser und welchen Vorteil man damit hat gegenüber anderen Spielern, die diese Tools nicht benutzen. Jaja ich weiss, ist offiziell erlaubt. I lol'ed.

Aber es ist interessant wie schlecht ihr hier eure Posts durchdenkt und wie sehr es an euch nagt, dass jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ihr.

PS.: Damit ihr euch aber nicht wieterhin der Lächerlichkeit preigebt mit weiteren Flameversuchen in meine Richtung, die wahrscheinlich wieder genauso schlecht sind wie hier schon eindrucksvoll gezeigt, sei gesagt, dass ich selber keine Bots benutze. Ich habe vorher aufgehört, weil mir das Ganze zu langweilig geworden ist. Und ich stehle alten Frauen auch keine Handtaschen und zahle brav meine Steuern. Ich schummel auch nicht beim Mensch ärgere dich nicht oder all die anderen Dinge, die sich eure kleinen Hirne ausdenken. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, weshalb dieses Bot Gejammere ein ständiges Thema ist obwohl sie keinem schaden. Und ihr habt eindrucksvoll bestätigt, dass es genauso ist, wie ich es vermutet habe. Ärger darüber, dass die eigene "harte Arbeit" (lolol) dadurch entwertet wird, zusätzlich zum allgemeinen Unvermögen Zusammenhänge besser zu erkennen.

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen jemandem, der 24/7 im Spiel ist und stumpf Mobs haut und einem anderen Spieler, der einloggt und einen Bot anwirft.



Der Unterschied ist erstmal der, dass ein Spieler nicht rund um die Uhr am Rechner sitzt und Mobs haut.


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist erstmal der, dass ein Spieler nicht rund um die Uhr am Rechner sitzt und Mobs haut.




Wenn du den Bot Spieler meinst, richtig. Wenn du damit sagen willst, dass es keine Spieler gibt, die das tun, dann hast du leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Brummbör (6. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen das Ausnutzen von Exploits in Spielen obwohl das bei vielen mit ihren strengen Moralvorstellungen oft sehr locker gesehen wird und ich bin gegen den Einsatz von 3rd Party Programmen, die Spielern einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern ermöglichen.



schnelleres lvln und mehr gold/kinah/was auch immer sind kein vorteil gegenüber anderen? gerade in spielen bei denen man sehr gute sachen durch handwerk herstellen oder kaufen kann bekommt man durchs botten dadurch sehr schnell einen spielerischen vorteil.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> ...
> Objektiv gesehen, und nicht wegen irgendwelcher schlechtdurchdachten Moralvorstellungen oder nicht durchdachten Fussballbeispielen, ist es tatsächlich dann Betrug, wenn man anderen schadet oder exploitet und dadurch allein durch den Einsatz eines 3rd Party Programs einen direkten Vorteil gegenüber einem anderen Spieler hat.
> 
> ....



Und genau hier liegt der Hund begraben. 

"Objektiv gesehen ist es nur dann Betrug, wenn man jemandem schadet?"

Das ist eine völlig falsche Sichtweise und für mich eine armselige Vorstellung von Moral. Betrug ist, wenn man sich nicht an die Spielregeln hält. Ob man dann jemandem schadet oder nicht, mag zwar für die Schwere ausschlaggebend sein, aber "in Ordnung" ist es dennoch nicht, nur weil keiner zu Schaden kommt. Nach dieser Logik wäre betrunken Auto-fahren völlig in Ordnung, solange "nichts passiert"....

Und wie schon andere dir erklärt haben:

Botten bringt direkte Vorteile, wenn du das nicht verstehen willst, kann man eben nicht diskutieren, weil du von einer falschen Grundannahme ausgehst.

Wenn du 16h am Tag selber farmst und dann 8h  schläfst, während der Botter 24h am Tag farmt, wer glaubst hat dann einen Vorteil, den du "ohne den Einsatz derselben Cheat-Methoden" nicht kompensieren kannst?
Klar, du kannst vielleicht 48h ohne Schlaf, vielleicht auch 72h, aber eine ganze Woche? Einen ganzen Monat? Für den Bot kein Problem und egal was du farmst - er farmt 50% mehr, weil er so viel mehr Zeit investieren kann.
Nun haben die meisten Menschen aber auch eine Arbeit und haben vielleicht 8h Arbeit 1h (Essen RL usw.) 8h Spielen und 7h Schlaf. Damit ist man schon ein "Extremspieler" und hat trotzdem nur noch ein Drittel der "Onlinezeit" eines Bots...


PS: Keiner hier hat gesagt, dass Accountsharing "besser" oder "legaler" sei. Ist genauso zu verurteilen und auch Accountsharing sollte unterbunden werden. Nur wenn zwei Kumpel sich in ihrerer WG am selben Rechner einen Account teilen, ist es sehr schwierig das Sharing nachzuweisen. Doch keine Frage, jeder Char, der 24/7  online ist über mehrere Tage und dabei auch "agiert" sollte ruhig gebannt werden. Dann ist auf jeden Fall "mindestens" Accountsharing gegeben. Meinetwegen kann man das Limit auf 11 Tage "kontinuierliche Aktivität ohne Unterlass" festlegen, denn das ist der Weltrekord für einen Menschen im wach bleiben (wobei ich kaum glaube, dass derjenige in diesen 11 Tagen auch etwas "gemacht" hat).


----------



## dacarl (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch gegen Accountsharing, das ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Botten. Man erschwindelt sich Spielzeit. Schließlich ist es ja ein Rollenspiel und auch der Char muss sozusagen mal "schlafen" sonst ist es ja kein richtiges Rollenspiel mehr.

Das mit den über 50.000 gabnnten Accounts findet man auch im Netz. Sieht so aus als ob das stimmt. NacSoft hatte ja auch gesagt, das die ertmal keine News zu dem Thema bringen um den Bottern keine strategischen Vortiel zu verschaffen. Und dann "Zugriff", ich hab sogar ein nettes Video gefunden, wo ein Aion GM Bots kaputthaut :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFfy90w_C9A


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

Den gleichen Vorteil den ihr als so ungemein schlimm empfindet hat auch ein Spieler, der pro Tag 2 Stunden länger spielt, als jemand anderes. Der wird auch schneller leveln und mehr loot bekommen. Da müsste man dann auch dringend eingreifen, oder? 

Und ja, richtig Oldboy, der Tatbestand eines Betruges beinhaltet zum einen eine Täuschung eines dritten und ausserdem einen Schaden, der einem anderen dadurch entsteht. Wenn man schon solche Dinge in den Raum stellt, sollte man sich zumindest im Vorhinein darüber informieren, was die bedeuten.

Und Glückwunsch. Jetzt bin ich bzw meine Moralvorstellungen armseelig. Was wirklich armseelig ist sind deine Beispiele. Wenn ich mir wieder dein dümmliches undurchdachtes Beispiel durchlesen muss, dann bluten mir die Augen. Auf deinem Privatgrundstück darfst du besoffen so viel Auto fahren wie du willst, wenn es abgezäunt ist. Eine Straftat wird es erst dadurch, dass man im öffentlichen Verkehr fahrlässig einen Schaden anderer in Kauf nimmt. Denkst du beim Schreiben auch mal nach oder bist du dazu nur in Ansätzen fähig? Das Einzige, das hier auf dieser Seite armseelig ist, sind deine schlechten undurchdachten Posts. Bitte, bitte denk gefälligst nach bevor du was schreibst.


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gegen Accountsharing, das ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Botten. Man erschwindelt sich Spielzeit. Schließlich ist es ja ein Rollenspiel und auch der Char muss sozusagen mal "schlafen" sonst ist es ja kein richtiges Rollenspiel mehr.
> 
> Das mit den über 50.000 gabnnten Accounts findet man auch im Netz. Sieht so aus als ob das stimmt. NacSoft hatte ja auch gesagt, das die ertmal keine News zu dem Thema bringen um den Bottern keine strategischen Vortiel zu verschaffen. Und dann "Zugriff", ich hab sogar ein nettes Video gefunden, wo ein Aion GM Bots kaputthaut :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFfy90w_C9A




Ihr wisst aber schon weshalb Account Sharing verboten ist, oder? Weil dadurch dem Spielebetreiber Geld verloren geht. Wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, dürfte so viel hin und her getauscht werden wie die Leute lustig sind.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wenn du den Bot Spieler meinst, richtig. Wenn du damit sagen willst, dass es keine Spieler gibt, die das tun, dann hast du leider keine Ahnung.


Wieviele? Einen unter Millionen? Bleib mal realistisch.


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wieviele? Einen unter Millionen? Bleib mal realistisch.




Allein in meiner Gilde waren es 5 Leute in der ersten Woche und das ist kein Einzelfall. Informier dich oder halt dich raus. Desweiteren war es ein Vergleich indem man die Ausgangsvorraussetzungen gleich setzen muss, weil es ansonsten keine Grundlage gibt. Das sollte dir eigentlich klar gewesen sein. Es gibt auch nur einen minimalen Anteil an Spielern, die ihren Computer, den ganzen Tag durchlaufen lassen, selbst wenn sie einen Bot benutzen. Aber der Einfachheit habe ich das ebenfalls angenommen.  Nachdenken bitte


----------



## El_Presidente_ (6. Dezember 2009)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Was du hier zitierst ist mal wieder ein Beispiel wie man Recht und Ordnung so lange zerhacken kann bis der der Unrecht hat mal wieder Recht bekommt.
> 
> PS. Ich finde es schon manchmal sehr lustig, wenn da Beiträge kommen nach dem Format: Der Kumpel meines Freundes........
> Habt wenigstens den Arsch in der Hose und steht zu dem was ihr gemacht habt. (Ohne da jemanden direkt zu meinen)



1. Habe ich keinesfalls Recht & Ordnung zerhackt. Vielleicht habe ich Dein Verständnis von Recht & Ordnung zerhackt, lass uns nicht über sowas streiten. Schliesslich diskutieren wir hier ein Thema, mit verschiedenen moralischen und juristischen Gesichtpunkten - da kann es schon einmal zu verschiedenen Sichtweisen kommen. Würden wir da alle standpunktkonform sein, bräuchte es ja keine Regeln mehr.

2. Ich finde es nicht besser, das Fred seinen Account wieder bekommt. Wenn Du meinen Text nochmals lesen könntest...
Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn man einen Account-Ban Richtung Walter ausgesprochen hätte, weil man den Verstoss an den Account hängen sollte und nicht an eine IP. Das Thema war ja nicht Account-Sharing, sondern IP-Sharing. Das wäre gerecht und auch zuverlässiger ermittelbar.

3. Der "Kumpel meines Freundes" war ein Beispiel für Pente und dessen Vorpost. Es hat nichts mit mir oder jemanden den ich kenne zu tun. Ich bin ein Mensch der seine Meinung vertritt, auch wenn er gerade mal nicht selbst betroffen ist (ja, das gibt es auch immer noch).

Da ich Ungerechtigkeiten nicht ausstehen kann, bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Wenn ich weiss das von 4 Leuten einer schuldig ist, ich aber nicht ermittlen kann/will wer, werden nicht automatisch alle 4 bestraft. So funkioniert nun einmal keine Rechtsprechung in einem Rechtsstaat. Was aber auch hinfällig wäre, würde man eben nur den Account sperren, welcher sich nicht an die Regeln hält. Das NC-Soft das lt. AGBs anders macht und auch das Recht dazu hat, mag durch das Hausrecht abgesegnet sein - wird dadurch für mich aber nicht automatisch als gerecht einsortiert. Das Recht und Gerechtigkeit 2 paar Schuhe sein können, hast Du ja bereits selbst festgestellt.


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich mir der Sinn deines Posts nur teilweise erschliesst, ging es mir nicht darum Posts pro botten zu schreiben so wie du das hier schreibst, sondern ganz einfach darum, dass die Leute mal anfangen nachzudenken. Die meisten Argumente gegen botten sind nämlich einfach grosser Quatsch, genau wie auch dein "Mal sehen was NC dazu sagt". NC hat auch zur Weitergabe von Accountdaten eine ganz klare Meinung und ich bin mir sicher, dass das die absolute Mehrheit der Poster hier trotzdem machen.

Die Probleme, die ihr hier anführt werden genauso auch durch Vielspieler verursacht. Die sind ebenfalls schneller max level und haben auch wesentlich mehr loot. Soll man die dann auch bannen? Oder wieso soll man es nicht? Nur weil sie selber aktiv spielen? Das ist doch vollkommen egal für das Ergebnis. Die Konsequenzen bei Vielspielern sind exakt die selben. Aber da käme niemand auf die Idee, diese Spieler bannen zu wollen. Also geht es den Leuten gar nicht um diese ganzen halbgaren Argumente, wie schneller leveln oder mehr loot nach einer Zeit sondern einfach darum, dass sie es den anderen nicht gönnen weil sie ja selbst so hart arbeiten. Und wenn sie es selbst erleiden müssen, sollen es andere auch.

Probleme durch Bot Using, sind ganz andere. In einem PvP Spiel, wenn man beim Riften nur auf Bots trifft und dadurch PvP sinnlos ist und dass man sich in einem MMORPG nicht mit anderen austauschen kann, wenn man nur von Bots umgeben ist. Das sind DInge, die den eigenen Spielspass direkt beeinflussen und bei einem menschlichen Spieler nicht vorhanden wären. Aber auf so etwas kommt hier niemand.

Und oh wes Geistes Kind ich bin... Ja welches denn? Jemand der nachdenkt. Was dir jetzt wiederholt nicht möglich war. Gratz dazu


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Den gleichen Vorteil den ihr als so ungemein schlimm empfindet hat auch ein Spieler, der pro Tag 2 Stunden länger spielt, als jemand anderes. Der wird auch schneller leveln und mehr loot bekommen. Da müsste man dann auch dringend eingreifen, oder?
> 
> Und ja, richtig Oldboy, der Tatbestand eines Betruges beinhaltet zum einen eine Täuschung eines dritten und ausserdem einen Schaden, der einem anderen dadurch entsteht. Wenn man schon solche Dinge in den Raum stellt, sollte man sich zumindest im Vorhinein darüber informieren, was die bedeuten.
> 
> Und Glückwunsch. Jetzt bin ich bzw meine Moralvorstellungen armseelig. Was wirklich armseelig ist sind deine Beispiele. Wenn ich mir wieder dein dümmliches undurchdachtes Beispiel durchlesen muss, dann bluten mir die Augen. Auf deinem Privatgrundstück darfst du besoffen so viel Auto fahren wie du willst, wenn es abgezäunt ist. Eine Straftat wird es erst dadurch, dass man im öffentlichen Verkehr fahrlässig einen Schaden anderer in Kauf nimmt. Denkst du beim Schreiben auch mal nach oder bist du dazu nur in Ansätzen fähig? Das Einzige, das hier auf dieser Seite armseelig ist, sind deine schlechten undurchdachten Posts. Bitte, bitte denk gefälligst nach bevor du was schreibst.



Was soll dein Beispiel mit 2h länger pro Tag, verstehst du denn gar nicht was Spielregeln sind, wieso es sie gibt, und warum man sich daran halten sollte? Solange man selber spielt, verstößt man nicht gegen die Regeln. Man verschafft sich keinen unfairen Vorteil durch die Nutzung von verbotenen Methoden, man bricht keine Spielregeln usw. Das verstehst du doch oder?

Jeder kann so viel spielen wie er gerne möchte, es gibt keine Regel die besagt, dass man nur 4h spielen darf. Auch geht es mir nicht um einen juristisch korrekten Tatbestand von Betrug (nenn es Regelbruch, oder was auch immer für eine Semantik dir "passt"). Paragraphenreiterei hin oder her, wer bottet bricht die Spielregeln und wird entsprechende Konsequenzen in Kauf nehmen müssen. Klar soweit?

Und zum Beispiel mit der Autofahrt. Du spielst eben NICHT ALLEINE bei dir zu Hause auf deinem privaten Server (da könntest du gerne Botten bis du schwarz wirst), sondern auf einem öffentlich zugänglichen Server (mit entsprechenden Regeln, wie eben auch im Straßenverkehr) und dein "Botten" beeinflusst die Spielwelt in der du dich befindest. Echten Spielern werden Mobs und Mats vor der Nase weggeschnappt, die Serverwirtschaft kommt durcheinander, Preise für Items, Skills usw. steigen in schwindelerregende Höhen und mit "Botten" trägst du zusätzlich dazu bei, dass andere Leute noch viel eher dazu getrieben werden Kinah zu kaufen, weil sie mit der ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Farmzeit (4h pro Tag) gegen den Botter (24h pro Tag) komplett abfallen.

Du behauptest zwar nach wie vor, dass du "nachdenkst", aber bis auf sture Behauptungen in denen du versuchst das "botten" zu rechtfertigen und Vergleiche mit falsch hergestelltem Bezug (Autofahrt auf Privatgrundstück vs. Spielen auf einem öffentlichen Server....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hast du nicht viel zu bieten in deinem Kreuzzug "legalize botting".

Und wie schon gesagt. Nur weil du glaubst, dass "viele Accountsharing betreiben" und du vielleicht so leichtsinnig bist, dein Info weiterzugeben (und dann der erste bist der hier im Forum plärrt, wenn sein Account gehackt wurde) etc. folgt daraus nicht, dass es 
a) nicht mehr verboten ist
oder
b) botten "dasselbe ist" und deshalb auch nicht mehr verboten sein sollte

PS: Dass man beim Riften nur auf Bots trifft ist nun wirklich das kleinste Problem (Um dein Textverständnis nicht übermäßig zu belasten erkläre ich nochmal explizit, dass ich damit nicht meine, dass es gar kein Problem sei, nur eben bei weitem nicht so groß wie der Schaden an der Spielökonomie oder das Abfarmen von Mobspawns). Die Bots sind schließlich wie NPCs, die nichtmal aggro sind. Ob die da stehen oder nicht kann dir völlig gleichgültig sein, da sie dich nicht angreifen (und selbst wenn, sind es einfach nur billige Abyss Punkte) und du ungehindert "echte Spieler" suchen gehen kannst, um PVP zu betreiben.


----------



## corak (6. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> (und dann der erste bist der hier im Forum plärrt, wenn sein Account gehackt wurde)



wie süss..

Und auch das mit den anderen Spielern, die gezwungen werden Geld zu kaufen, weil.. ja wieso eigentlich? Werden die Preise bei zu grossem Angebot seit neustem plötzlich höher? Du redest so einen Käse. Die Preise werden nicht höher ganz im Gegenteil. Das Problem wird eher sein, dass die Preise fallen und man durch den eigenen Verkauf nicht mehr so viel bekommt. Aber das Problem gibt es in jedem Spiel nach einiger Zeit und die Leute, die sich deswegen beschweren, haben die Items zuvor viel zu teuer verkauft.

Zu deinen Beispielen sag ich besser gar nichts mehr. Wenn du Bot Usen mit betrunken Auto fahren vergleichst dann ist eh alles zu spät.

Insgesamt mal wieder 2 Minuten vertane Lebenszeit deinen Post zu lesen.


----------



## Kelthoras (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Werden die Preise bei zu grossem Angebot seit neustem plötzlich höher? Du redest so einen Käse. Die Preise werden nicht höher ganz im Gegenteil. Das Problem wird eher sein, dass die Preise fallen und man durch den eigenen Verkauf nicht mehr so viel bekommt. Aber das Problem gibt es in jedem Spiel nach einiger Zeit und die Leute, die sich deswegen beschweren, haben die Items zuvor viel zu teuer verkauft.



Im Prinzip sagst du selbst, warum u.a. Botten als regelwidrig gilt, solltest nur einmal deine eigene Argumentation zu Ende denken - das, was Bots massenhaft farmen (und was dann verkauft werden kann), drückt natürlich die Preise. Das ist bei gefarmten Zeugs ja gerade die Crux. 

Wer keinen Finger für das Sammeln selbst rührt, den kümmert es auch wenig(er), wenn er für das gefarmte Zeug weit weniger bekommt. Er hat ja eh konstanten Nachschub und verkauft wird es auch gut, da er ja am günstigsten einstellen kann. Gef**kt sind DIE Spieler, die entweder was farmen wollen, was sie selber brauchen (und die sich nun in Konkurrenz zu unermüdlichen Bots finden) oder was verkaufen wollen (die dann zusätzlich das Problem haben, die Preise von Bot-Sammlern nicht unterbieten zu können, wenn sie ihre Spielzeit nicht für lau genutzt haben wollen). Bots (bzw. den Nutzern dahinter) ist es ziemlich gleich, ob sie sonderlich effektiv sind - sie laufen und laufen und laufen.

Tja, bleibt ein Spieler, der sich rumärgern kann, dass er sehr viel mehr Spielzeit aufbringen muss, um sich mit Bots um die dringend benötigten Mats zu kabbeln. Oder ein Spieler, der mit seinem Beruf kein Kinah machen kann - was man aber durchaus als Sinn und Zweck eines Spielberufs ansehen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was bleibt also einen Nicht-Botter? Richtig: das Kinah irgendwie anderweitig beschaffen (z.B. kaufen) oder selber das Botten anfangen. Sonst bliebe ihm nämlich neben einem Aspekt des Spiels (farmen, sammeln und basteln) auch noch ein anderer verwehrt (einkaufen und handeln).

Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel, warum zum Henker Spielehersteller bloß auf diese "abstruse" Idee kommen, Bots in ihren Regeln zu verbieten: stell dir vor, NC Soft würde einfach überall in der Welt NPCs aufstellen, die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes tun, als Rohstoffe zu sammeln und abzubauen. Warum? Och, naja, weil es so hübsch aussieht und irgendwie die Spielwelt lebendiger macht. Gleichzeitig gibt es sowas wie Sammeln und Farmen im Spiel nicht, wozu auch, wäre dann ja auch sinnlos; man kann alles für'n Appel und 'n Ei beim NPC-Händler kaufen, welche natürlich stilecht von den NPC-Sammlern beliefert werden. Hübsche kleine Serverökonomie zum Angucken, aber nicht zum Anfassen. Nun beantworte dir 'mal die Frage, warum genau DAS von Herstellern wie NC Soft nicht in ihre Spiele eingebaut wird, warum es sowas wie Sammelberufe und folgende gibt. Und warum GLEICHZEITIG Bots gemeinhin in solchen Spielen verboten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel, warum zum Henker Spielehersteller bloß auf diese "abstruse" Idee kommen, Bots in ihren Regeln zu verbieten: stell dir vor, NC Soft würde einfach überall in der Welt NPCs aufstellen, die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes tun, als Rohstoffe zu sammeln und abzubauen. Warum? Och, naja, weil es so hübsch aussieht und irgendwie die Spielwelt lebendiger macht. Gleichzeitig gibt es sowas wie Sammeln und Farmen im Spiel nicht, wozu auch, wäre dann ja auch sinnlos; man kann alles für'n Appel und 'n Ei beim NPC-Händler kaufen, welche natürlich stilecht von den NPC-Sammlern beliefert werden. Hübsche kleine Serverökonomie zum Angucken, aber nicht zum Anfassen. Nun beantworte dir 'mal die Frage, warum genau DAS von Herstellern wie NC Soft nicht in ihre Spiele eingebaut wird, warum es sowas wie Sammelberufe und folgende gibt. Und warum GLEICHZEITIG Bots gemeinhin in solchen Spielen verboten sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau solche NPCs gibt es in EQ2 seit der letzten Expansion. Man schickt einen NPC zum Sammeln für X Stunden und macht dann etwas anderes. Und das hatte bisher auf die Serverökonomie keinen Einfluss und wird es wohl auch nicht in Zukunft haben.
Im Übrigen ist es auch nicht so, dass man keinen Mob mehr abbekommt, auch wenn es hier immer so dargestellt wird. Man kann immer noch genug Geld selbst farmen ohne grosse Probleme.

Weshalb NCSoft überhaupt etwas gegen Bots unternimmt ist nur aufgrund der westlichen Spieler, die sich darüber beschwert haben. Aus keinem anderen Grund. Das Spiel lief ja vorher schon fast 1 Jahr in Asien, die Bannwellen kommen aber erst jetzt. Und wenn man sich die anderen Spiele von NC ansieht, wie z.B. Lineage dann erkennt man ziemlich schnell wie egal NC die Botter eigentlich sind.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Dezember 2009)

Sinnlose Diskussion. Was in einem MMORPG erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt ist, entscheidet der Produzent und Betreiber. Wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, muss das Spiel nicht spielen. 

Dass Botten übrigens starke Auswirkungen auf das Spiel hat, sieht man gerade jetzt recht gut, nachdem ja tatsächliche viele Bots verschwunden sind. Der Markt - sprich: der Verkauf über Agenten - hat in manchen Bereich rasch reagiert. Einige Dinge, die vor kurzem noch im Übermaß zu kaufen waren, sind plötzlich Mangelware. Und entsprechend haben die Preise angezogen.


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Dass Botten übrigens starke Auswirkungen auf das Spiel hat, sieht man gerade jetzt recht gut, nachdem ja tatsächliche viele Bots verschwunden sind. Der Markt - sprich: der Verkauf über Agenten - hat in manchen Bereich rasch reagiert. Einige Dinge, die vor kurzem noch im Übermaß zu kaufen waren, sind plötzlich Mangelware. Und entsprechend haben die Preise angezogen.




Da kann man dann nur hoffen, dass die Spieler jetzt nicht gezwungen werden Kinah zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthoras (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Genau solche NPCs gibt es in EQ2 seit der letzten Expansion. Man schickt einen NPC zum Sammeln für X Stunden und macht dann etwas anderes. Und das hatte bisher auf die Serverökonomie keinen Einfluss und wird es wohl auch nicht in Zukunft haben.



NPCs, die man losschicken kann, um Rohstoffe für Berufe zu farmen? Und das auch noch kostenlos? Da musst du mir 'mal eine Quelle verlinken, das höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal.

/edit: ach du meinst die Gildenhallen-Bediensteten; wenn das dasselbe für dich ist wie farmende NPCs/Bots....nuja, dann kann ich mir alles Weitere sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> NPCs, die man losschicken kann, um Rohstoffe für Berufe zu farmen? Und das auch noch kostenlos? Da musst du mir 'mal eine Quelle verlinken, das höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal.
> 
> /edit: ach du meinst die Gildenhallen-Bediensteten; wenn das dasselbe für dich ist wie farmende NPCs/Bots....nuja, dann kann ich mir alles Weitere sparen.
> 
> ...




Was ist es denn für dich? Man braucht nie mehr irgendwelche Mats zu kaufen oder zu farmen ausser Rares und die findet der NPC auch ab und zu.


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Allein in meiner Gilde waren es 5 Leute in der ersten Woche und das ist kein Einzelfall.



Nicht dass deine Nase nun ein Loch in deinen Monitor gebohrt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (7. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Sinnlose Diskussion. Was in einem MMORPG erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt ist, entscheidet der Produzent und Betreiber. Wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, muss das Spiel nicht spielen.
> 
> Dass Botten übrigens starke Auswirkungen auf das Spiel hat, sieht man gerade jetzt recht gut, nachdem ja tatsächliche viele Bots verschwunden sind. Der Markt - sprich: der Verkauf über Agenten - hat in manchen Bereich rasch reagiert. Einige Dinge, die vor kurzem noch im Übermaß zu kaufen waren, sind plötzlich Mangelware. Und entsprechend haben die Preise angezogen.


Richtig. Dabei handelt es sich vor allem um crafting Materialien. Auf der anderen Seite bleiben die hergestellten Waren im ah liegen, weil durch die Bannwelle auch der Goldverkauf empfindlich gestört wurde. Offenbar werden hochwertige Rüstungen im AH hauptsächlich von Leuten gekauft die sich ihre Kinah nicht selber erarbeitet haben. Wenn wir die Moral über Bots & Goldhandel einmal beiseite lassen, habe ich als ehrlicher Spieler der Herstellung und Handel dazu benutzt um an sein Geld zu kommen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile ohne den Goldhandel.


----------



## Cerom (7. Dezember 2009)

Ist das nun wirklich dein ernst ? In einem PVP Spiel haben die ehrlichen Spieler Nachteile weil Boter und Goldseller gebannt wurden ?



Mal überlegen:

Materialien werden teurer. Ein Nachteil für den der Materialien gerade braucht. Ein Vorteil für den der Materialien sammelt und verkauft.

Hochwertige Rüstungen werden nun billige. Vorher waren sie für ehrliche Spieler unerschwinglich. Die Preise konnten sich zum größten Teil nur Goldkäufer leisten. Nun werden sie höchstwahrscheinlich bald unter Materialpreis verkauft. Der ehrliche Spieler zog, insoweit er eine hochwertige Rüstung verkaufen wollte, daraus nutzen das Goldkäufer fast jeden Preis zahlen konnten. Aber wie oft hat ein ehrlicher Spieler mal so eine kostbare Rüstung zum Verkauf ?

Und was machten die Goldkäufer eigentlich mit ihrer so schönen gelben Rüstung ? Kann es sein das die dir dann irgendwann mal als Gegner im Abyss begegnen und du dann völlig unterlegen bist weil du dir nur grün/blau leisten kannst. Und natürlich deine Quests erledigen möchtest, die sich aber langweilen, weil Questen bringt eh nur Schrott ?

Man kann alles verdrehen, kommt nur auf den Blickwinkel an


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Und was machten die Goldkäufer eigentlich mit ihrer so schönen gelben Rüstung ? Kann es sein das die dir dann irgendwann mal als Gegner im Abyss begegnen und du dann völlig unterlegen bist weil du dir nur gelb/blau leisten kannst. Und natürlich deine Quests erledigen möchtest, die sich aber langweilen, weil Questen bringt eh nur Schrott ?



HÄ!?


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Dezember 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja es gibt so kranke leute/dinge auf der welt warum solls keine leute geben die keinen anderen lebensinhalt als zocken haben und dann immer 24 stunden schichten schieben. Und Tikume deine antworten sind immer so schwachsinnig ... because I said So. und It doesn't matter who you are !.
> Erstmal denken dann schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ihr für einen Quatsch redet nur um einen Punkt in einer Diskussion zu machen ...

1. ein Mensch kann mal 24 Stunden durchzocke, aber kein Mensch kann das auf Dauer tun. Schlaf ist ein Bedürfnis des Menschen. Fortwährender Schlafentzug gilt als Foltermethode und führt bei längerfristigem Schlafentzug zum Tod.  Daher ist das Gerede über Leute "die keinen anderen lebensinhalt als zocken haben und dann immer 24 stunden schichten schieben" vollkommener Blödsinn. 

2. "Erstmal denken dann schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" --- guter Rat. Würde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> wie süss..
> 
> Und auch das mit den anderen Spielern, die gezwungen werden Geld zu kaufen, weil.. ja wieso eigentlich? Werden die Preise bei zu grossem Angebot seit neustem plötzlich höher? Du redest so einen Käse. Die Preise werden nicht höher ganz im Gegenteil. Das Problem wird eher sein, dass die Preise fallen und man durch den eigenen Verkauf nicht mehr so viel bekommt. Aber das Problem gibt es in jedem Spiel nach einiger Zeit und die Leute, die sich deswegen beschweren, haben die Items zuvor viel zu teuer verkauft.
> 
> ...




Hehe du verstehst es wirklich nicht.

Also nochmal: Bots können nur bestimmte Dinge farmen, da sie nicht fähig sind in Gruppen Elite-Mobs zu grinden. So wird der Markt zwar überschwemmt mit bestimmten Sammelmats usw. In erster Linie aber wird der Markt durch die vielen Bots mit Kinah überschwemmt. Es ist einfach viel viel mehr Kinah im Umlauf, als wenn das Spiel ohne Bots stattfindet.

Ein Bot levelt ja schließlich hoch und verdient X Kinah, von denen er nichts in seine Ausrüstung etc. steckt sondern alles "auf den Markt" bringt (und ja, die Leute kaufen nunmal Kinah, wenn sie es billig angeboten bekommen und es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso man bei allem - auch im echten Leben - das man unterbinden will zuerst einmal die Herstellung und den Verkauf zu unterbinden versucht - ausschließlich die Nachfrage zu "entfernen" ist schlicht unmöglich und unrealistisch). In der Folge hat der Markt viel "Geld" im Umlauf und Mats für Handwerken usw., die nicht von Bots erfarmt werden können, werden unglaublich teuer.

Ein Casual Spieler hat dann kaum noch Möglichkeiten an so etwas zu kommen, da seine Möglichkeiten im Spiel Kinah zu erlangen von Bots kontrolliert werden. In der Folge ist man geneigt aufzuhören oder kauft eben Kinah von den Bottern, was die Spirale weiter nach oben treibt. Bots zerstören die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Preise.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (7. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hehe du verstehst es wirklich nicht.
> 
> Also nochmal: Bots können nur bestimmte Dinge farmen, da sie nicht fähig sind in Gruppen Elite-Mobs zu grinden. So wird der Markt zwar überschwemmt mit bestimmten Sammelmats usw. In erster Linie aber wird der Markt durch die vielen Bots mit Kinah überschwemmt. Es ist einfach viel viel mehr Kinah im Umlauf, als wenn das Spiel ohne Bots stattfindet.
> 
> Ein Casual Spieler hat dann kaum noch Möglichkeiten an so etwas zu kommen, da seine Möglichkeiten im Spiel Kinah zu erlangen von Bots kontrolliert werden. In der Folge ist man geneigt aufzuhören oder kauft eben Kinah von den Bottern, was die Spirale weiter nach oben treibt. Bots zerstören die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Preise.



So ist es. Je mehr Geld im Umlauf ist, desto inflationärer werden die Preise. Das ist ein einfaches ökonomisches Gesetz. Was kann man daran nicht verstehen?


----------



## Kelthoras (7. Dezember 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> So ist es. Je mehr Geld im Umlauf ist, desto inflationärer werden die Preise. Das ist ein einfaches ökonomisches Gesetz. Was kann man daran nicht verstehen?



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du das Spielern versuchst zu erklären, die schon mit Argumenten kommen wie:



corak schrieb:


> Was ist es denn für dich? Man braucht nie mehr irgendwelche Mats zu kaufen oder zu farmen ausser Rares und die findet der NPC auch ab und zu.



Kurz zur Erinnerung: es ging dabei um Gildenhallen-NPCs in Everquest 2, die eine Gilde in ihrer Gildenhalle aufstellen darf und die man dann jeweils für 2 Stunden "losschicken" kann, um Rohstoffe zu sammeln (der NPC verschwindet, taucht nach 2 h wieder auf und hat eine gewisse Menge zufallsgeneriertes Zeugs dabei). Diese NPCs kosten die Gilde regelmäßig Statuspunkte und Gold und man hat wenig Einfluß darauf, was die NPCs zurückbringen - ausser, dass es auf den jeweiligen "Bereich" des NPCs eingeschränkt ist. Und der Spielbetreiber hat die NPCs jederzeit unter Kontrolle, alleine schon durch Unterhaltskosten und Effizienz, an deren Stellschrauben sie jederzeit drehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und mit so einem Argument wird hier von einem dieser Spieler in gewisser Weise eine Lanze für Bots gebrochen, die - im Gegensatz zu besagten NPCs - jeder Hahnepampel einsetzen kann, und das, etwas Organisation vorausgesetzt, auch massenhaft. Das schaut aus nach dem argumentativem Griff zum sprichwörtlichen Strohhalm.

Glaub mir, El_Presidente_, auf Verständnis wirst du da wohl wenig hoffen dürfen.


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Kurz zur Erinnerung: es ging dabei um Gildenhallen-NPCs in Everquest 2, die eine Gilde in ihrer Gildenhalle aufstellen darf und die man dann jeweils für 2 Stunden "losschicken" kann, um Rohstoffe zu sammeln (der NPC verschwindet, taucht nach 2 h wieder auf und hat eine gewisse Menge zufallsgeneriertes Zeugs dabei). Diese NPCs kosten die Gilde regelmäßig Statuspunkte und Gold und man hat wenig Einfluß darauf, was die NPCs zurückbringen - ausser, dass es auf den jeweiligen "Bereich" des NPCs eingeschränkt ist. Und der Spielbetreiber hat die NPCs jederzeit unter Kontrolle, alleine schon durch Unterhaltskosten und Effizienz, an deren Stellschrauben sie jederzeit drehen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast du EQ2 eigentlich mal irgendwann gespielt oder redest du nur vom Hörensagen? Der Unterhalt einer Gildenhalle ist ein Witz. Das sind ein paar Platin pro Monat für die gesamte Gilde. Die Gilde, in der ich gespielt hatte, hat monatlich einen Betrag von mehren tausend Platin unter den Membern aufgeteilt, nur um mal die Relation klarzustellen. Jeder Spieler in EQ2 raidet in irgendeiner Form. Die Spieler werden beim Raiden mit Geld zugeworfen, und nein, soviel kann man gar nicht an Repkosten verballern. Es bleibt jede Menge übrig. Und da kommst du mir damit, dass der Unterhalt dieser NPCs ja so einen Haufen Geld kostet. Der Unterhalt für diese NPCs ist im Vergleich dazu was reinkommt ein Witz. Und in der Truhe des NPCs sind auch nicht nur ein paar Mats enthalten, die ist voll bis zum Anschlag mit allen sammelbaren Mats und zwar immer, weil man gar nichtr so viel vercraften kann wie der NPC anschleppt. Wenn du hier meinst den Erklärbären zu spielen (natürlich erst, nachdem andere vermeintliche Vorlagen geliefert haben, zusammen sind wir stark), dann bitte auch welche die der Wahrheit entsprechen und nicht welche die, weil sie besser passen, ins Reich der Fabel gehören.

Eventuell solltest du nochmal deinen eigen Text lesen. Es ging darum, dass laut deiner Meinung kein Hersteller NPCs ins Spiel einbaut, die Mats farmen, weil damit die komplette Ökonomie zerstört würde. Und genau diese NPCs hat SOE ins Spiel gebracht. Sie kosten einen Witz und liefern Mats bis zum Erbrechen. 

Und jetzt redest du davon, dass ich mich an Strohalme klammere, nur weil du Lügen erzählst? Wenn du das nächste meinst lügen zu müssen, weil es dir besser ins Konzept passt, dann sichere dich vorher wenigstens in der Richtung ab, dass du so ungefähr weisst, wovon du redest. Einmal die Trial in einem Spiel gespielt zu haben, reicht dazu leider nicht.

@Oldboy

Scheinbar bist du lernfähig. Kein Zicken diesmal. Geht doch.
Aber eins verstehe ich bei dem was du schreibst nicht ganz. Die Mats zum craften, die man aus den heroic Instanzen bekommt werden für hochwertige Waffen und Rüstungen gebraucht. Bots stecken kein Geld in ihre Ausrüstung während des Levelns und trotzdem werden diese Mats dann so teuer, dass sie kein Spieler mehr bezahlen kann? Und wieso dann das? Wenn diejenigen, die laut dir ja das Geld haben, es nicht für diese Mats ausgeben, dann wird der Preis nicht steigen sondern gleich bleiben.

Und jetzt sind wir plötzlich bei den Bots der goldseller angelangt. Ich dachte wir reden hier über irgendeinen Spieler, der einen Bot laufen lässt weil er keine Lust zum leveln hat, zumindest habe ich das die ganze Zeit. Mit Goldselling werdet ihr euch leider anfreunden müssen. Und selbst wenn NC alle Bots dauerhaft in den Griff bekommt, dann werden es die berühmten Chinafarmer sein, die anfangen zu farmen, denn das Spiel ist auf Geld aufgebaut, massenhaft Geld, das man für jeden Scheiss ausgeben muss, und solange das der Fall ist, wird auch Gold verkauft.

Ach, bei den Spielern, die keinen einzigen Mob mehr abbekommen und deshalb gezwungen sind Geld zu kaufen, musste ich übrigens mitweinen. Wirklich sehr traurig. Auf welchem Server war das denn? Ich selber habe auf Spatalos gespielt, der nach NC Angaben der dichtbevölkertse Server sein soll in ganz Aion und hatte solche Probleme nie. Es gab zwar Bots an den üblichen Stellen, aber so schlimm wie du es darstellst habe ich es nicht erlebt. Ist ja furchtbar. ^^


----------



## gerdmobach (7. Dezember 2009)

Man man man was ist das hier ein rumgeheule echt ey.

Es gibt Bots okay aber wirklich stören tuen sie doch keinen.Das was da gegrindet wird seitens der Bots ist pillepalle.Bots gehen in keine Instanz und auch nicht in das Auktionshaus sprich zum Handelsagenten.Bots hauen stundenlang auf ein und die selben Mobs rum und sobald die Taschen voll sind gehts zum Händler.

Was man hier deutlich herauslesen kann aus all den Beiträgen ist der pure Neid.
Der Neid das einer mehr hat was mehr bekommt als für sich selbst.

Bots sind Bestandteil mittlerweile im Game und schaden der Wirtschaft ingame nur auf dauer in die richtung,das die Itempreise fallen werden und einiges billiger wird.
Bots bestimmen zudem nicht die Preise für Sachen es ist der Spieler der sich auf die Preise einläst.Und die Spieler die meinten noch mehr als die Bots an Kinah zu nehmen sind so Kinahgeil das sie nicht raffen,das sie selbst den Handelsmarkt zerstören.

Du bist zu blöde ein Bot selber laufen zu lassen.
Du bist zu faul zum Grinden und hast daher kaum Kinah.

So und nicht anders sieht es aus.
Ich bin auf Nerthus am zocken und mich stören die Bots nicht.
Kinah hab ich ma mehr ma weniger je nachdem wie hoch die Ausgaben und Einahmen (durch das Grinden) sind.

Und zum Abschluss : Wer über Bots rumheulen tut wer Kinah kaufen muss (?) hat das Grundprinzip des Spieles nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kelthoras (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest du nochmal deinen eigen Text lesen. Es ging darum, dass laut deiner Meinung kein Hersteller NPCs ins Spiel einbaut, die Mats farmen, weil damit die komplette Ökonomie zerstört würde. Und genau diese NPCs hat SOE ins Spiel gebracht. Sie kosten einen Witz und liefern Mats bis zum Erbrechen.
> 
> Und jetzt redest du davon, dass ich mich an Strohalme klammere, nur weil du Lügen erzählst? Wenn du das nächste meinst lügen zu müssen, weil es dir besser ins Konzept passt, dann sichere dich vorher wenigstens in der Richtung ab, dass du so ungefähr weisst, wovon du redest. Einmal die Trial in einem Spiel gespielt zu haben, reicht dazu leider nicht.



Haben sie ja auch nicht - oder läuft draussen dann je ein NPC 'rum für jeden Gildencrafter, der seinen Sammler auf Tour schickt? Und darf man sich als Spieler, der selber sammeln möchte, mit diesen Gilden-NPCs dann um Vorkommen oder - um es noch besser vergleichen zu können - um Mobs kloppen. Wo bitte ist also bei einem NPC die Konkurrenz mit dem Spieler wie bei einem Bot gegeben? Selbst die Stellschrauben sind vorhanden, sowas übergehst du einfach, warum? Es ist nämlich ein himmelweiter Unterschied - ich habe von sichtbaren NPCs gesprochen, und zwar nicht eben so schwammig, sondern ganz klar von welchen, die anstelle von Bots da 'rum rennen und all das tun, was Bots jetzt schon tun. Das macht selbst EQ 2 nicht. Da du dich aber daran hochziehst, dass es da ja eben diese speziellen Gildenangestellten gibt, die ja auch nicht alles an Serverökonomie kaputt machen, zeigt mir, dass du dich eben an genannten Strohhalm klammerst. Und gäbe es darüber ebenso haufenweise Beschwerden, sagen wir mal, wie über die Bots in Aion, und würde es Sony interessieren, dann bräuchten sie einfach nur ein bißchen an Unterhalt, Effizienz oder vielleicht cool down schrauben, um was zu ändern.

Wie das NC Soft auch nur ansatzweise machen könnte, um Bots unter Kontrolle zu bringen, die anderen Spielern kontinuierlich den Spielspaß rauben, möchte ich gerne von dir einmal wissen. Du scheinst da ja noch Vorstellungen zu haben, die hier nur noch keinem klar geworden sind. 

Soviel zu den "Lügen" - noch nicht einmal ansatzweise ist an meinem Vergleich der Lack abgeblättert, da musst du dir schon mehr Mühe geben. Es ist übrigens völlig egal, "worum es hier geht". Bots sind Mist für die Serverökonomie (vornehmlich durch die von Goldsellern haufenweise zum Sammeln eingesetzten) ebenso wie für den Spielspaß nicht-Bot-nutzender Spieler (wo dann nochmal die oben drauf kommen, die von levelfaulen Spielern genutzt werden) und letztlich sogar für den Spielbetreiber, wenn auch nur eine genügend große Zahl Spieler durch Bots direkt oder der durch Bots verursachten Folgen für den Spielspaß das Spiel verlässt bzw. seine Spielzeit verkürzt. Deshalb liest man sowas gemeinhin in den Spielregeln.  Und selbst Sony wird sich nicht ins eigene Bein schießen, indem sie was ins Spiel einbauen, was den Spielern einen weiteren "Grund" zum Spielen nimmt - obwohl, SOE ist ja einiges zuzutrauen.



gerdmobach schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss : Wer über Bots rumheulen tut wer Kinah kaufen muss (?) hat das Grundprinzip des Spieles nicht verstanden.



Aber wer Bots selber benutzt oder gutheißt, schon?


----------



## Bascho (7. Dezember 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Man man man was ist das hier ein rumgeheule echt ey.
> 
> Es gibt Bots okay aber wirklich stören tuen sie doch keinen.Das was da gegrindet wird seitens der Bots ist pillepalle.Bots gehen in keine Instanz und auch nicht in das Auktionshaus sprich zum Handelsagenten.Bots hauen stundenlang auf ein und die selben Mobs rum und sobald die Taschen voll sind gehts zum Händler.
> 
> ...



Bots gehen nicht in den Instanzen, das stimmt. Sie gehen aber in die Elitegebiete und farmen dort die Endbosse ab, live gesehen, zu zweit. Templer und Kleriker.

Und Bots bringen ihre Sachen nicht nur zum Händler, auch ins AH. Selbst gesehen.

Und nun?


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich, man staunt, wie viel Borniertheit sich da in den Köpfen sammelt.

Selbstverständlich hat das Botten potenziell starke und unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen. Ich konstruiere mal ein Beispiel, um das zu erläutern. Wer es dann immer noch nicht versteht, dem ist halt intellektuell nicht auf die Sprünge zu helfen.
_
Ich bin, na, sagen wir Hans. In Aion will ich mal so richtig groß rauskommen. Frage sich jetzt nur, wie? Ich habe Geld, echtes Geld. Das muss doch für etwas gut sein. Also kaufe ich mir mal, na, sagen wir mal 50 Millionen Kinah. Man hat's ja schließlich. Dann marschiere ich zum Agenten und kleide mich von Kopf bis Fuß ein. Nur das Beste ist gut genug für mich. Schönes goldenes Teil hier, schönes goldenes Teil da, die passende Waffe dazu. Prima. Jetzt strahle ich wie ein Christbaum.

Mal einen Blick auf die Konkurrenz, sprich: die anderen Mitspieler auf vergleichbarem Level. Böh, da haben ja viele nur grünes Zeug an, wenn's hochkommt, reicht's grade mal zu ein bisschen Hellblau. Har Har Har. Wie ich die im PVP alle pwnen werde! Und im PVE erst, wo die 5mal hinhauen müssen um die Mobs zu legen, haue ich 2x hin, und der Mob ist am Boden. 

Ah, Gruppensuche, suchen noch einen DD. Was?! Da bewirbt sich noch jemand? Na, da poste ich mal was ich zu bieten habe, meine Stats, wie viel Leben, wie viel Magieverstärkung, wie viel Mana. Da kann sich der andere, der da auch mit will, gleich in einem Erdloch verkriechen, der Loser. Ich werde invitet ... war eh klar, soll der andere Blumen pflücken gehen. Oder selber Kinah kaufen. Har Har Har.

PVP. Ah, da läuft einer, den knalle ich gleich vom Himmel. Ah, er wehrt sich. Macht mir ein bisschen Schaden. Na, das steckt meiner einer, der durch's goldene Equip ungefähr 1000 Leben mehr wie der hat, doch locker weg. Ausserdem habe ich mir was von dem extra-teuren Buff-Food reingeworfen. Das Zeug ist zwar schweineteuer, aber jeden Euro ... ähm, will sagen Kinah wert. Ich berste schier vor Gottes Kraft. Jetzt bin ich dran: Buff Bäng Zack. Einer mehr auf meinem Kerbholz. Hab mich gar nicht anstrengen müssen, nicht kiten oder sonst so einen Scheiss. Einfach draufhalten und wegpusten. 

Ach, ist das toll. Ich bin so ein guter Aion-Spieler Hoppala ... ich hab nur mehr 1 Million. Und das jetzt, wo mein Buff-Food gleich alle ist, und beim Agenten gibt's da wieder so ein tolles Teil. Gleich mal wieder 50 Mille ordern. Man hat's ja._

Preisfrage: wo hat Hans seine Kinah her? Kleine Hilfe beim Raten: das Wort beginnt mit einem weichen B.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> ....
> @Oldboy
> 
> Scheinbar bist du lernfähig. Kein Zicken diesmal. Geht doch.
> ...



Von Wirtschaft hast du wohl keine Ahnung. Natürlich gibt der "China-Botter" sein Kinah nicht im AH aus, er verkauft es an den "Hans" für echte Euro und der "Hans" gibt dann das Kinah für teure Mats aus - wodurch die Preise für die Mats in die Höhe schnellen, weil ja Leute da sind, die das auch bezahlen können. Ob das nun ein "Chinabot" ist oder eine große Anzahl an Privatbottern (die dadurch auch mehr Kinah hat - die haben sie dann zwar nicht illegal "gekauft", aber genauso "illegal" durch botten erworben) bleibt sich völlig gleich.

Aber ich glaube ich klinke mich aus dem Kampf gegen die Windmühlen aus und fasse vorher noch einmal für dich zusammen.

1. Jeder Mensch mit gesundem Verstand und ohne geistige Behinderung versteht, dass Botten gegen die Regeln von NCSoft verstößt (ob du die Regeln "blöd" findest ist dabei irrelevant) und man mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen muss.

2. Jeder Mensch mit der Fähigkeit zum logischen Denken (das erfordert vielleicht schon etwas mehr Intellekt als die bloße zur Kenntnisnahme einer Regel) versteht, dass Botten einen Einfluß auf die Spielwelt von Aion hat, die Serverökonomie beeinflußt und einen unfairen Vorteil jenen Spielern gegenüber verschafft, die nicht botten.


PS: Die große Mehrheit der Spieler findet es - zum Glück - nicht gut, dass man anstatt selbst zu spielen eben "cheated" und eine Software für sich spielen lässt, weil man selber dazu nicht in der Lage ist. Falls NCSoft jemals seine Politik diesbezüglich ändert oder es nicht schafft, das Bot-Problem auf ein akzeptables Maß zu reduzieren (jedes MMO hat Bot-Probleme) wird Aion in der westlichen Welt sowieso untergehen und zu einem Randspiel wie Lineage 2 werden (ein Spiel, dass ich dir sehr empfehlen kann, da dort Botten sowohl von den Spielern als auch den Betreibern in stiller Abmachung einfach toleriert wird).


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Preisfrage: wo hat Hans seine Kinah her? Kleine Hilfe beim Raten: das Wort beginnt mit einem weichen B.




Ich glaube du hast einen Sprachfehler. Goldseller beginnt mit einem G nicht mit einem B. Goldselling und Botting sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Auch ohne Bots wird es weiterhin Goldseller geben, wie man in AOC bespielweise wunderbar sehen konnte, weil das Spielprinzip in Aion einfach so banal mit Kinha für alles aufgebaut ist. In AoC haben die sogenannten Chinafarmer, die dort tatsächlich auch Chinesen waren, gefarmt, keine Bots und ihr Geld angeboten. 
Der Rest deiner Geschichte ist ebenfalls ziemlich lächerlich. Es gibt gar keinen Content in Aion für den ein bestimmtes Equiplevel notwendig ist und auch ist PvP in Aion ein Gruppenspiel und dein Hans bekommt dort beim Roxxorn so richtig aufs Maul wenn er meint dort solo losziehen zu wollen. Jede Gruppe mit durchschnittlichem Equip hat im PvP in Aion mehr Erfolg als dein Lone Ranger mit gelben Items.

@Kelthoras
Du willst mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass die Bots den anderen Spielern die kompletten Nodes wegfarmen? In der riesigen Spielwelt? Bist du dir da sicher? Glaubst du da selber dran? Es gibt in jeder Zone Aether und Rohstoffe in Massen, die Bots selber stehen nur dort wo sie ohne grosse Probleme einfach sammeln können. Aether in den Staedten und Rohstoffe in ganz bestimmten Beeichen der Outdoorzonen. Und ich habe komischerweise NIE Probleme gehabt sowohl Aether als auch die ROhstoffe, die ich brauchte selber zu sammeln.

Zu deinen Strohalmen, die offenbar eine fixe Idee von dir sind..

Zuerst lässt kein Hersteller zu, dass es NPCs gibt, von denen man sich die Rohstoffe einfach besorgen kann, dann sind es nur wenige Rohstoffe, die zudem angeblich sehr teuer in der Beschaffung sind und jetzt ist es der Grund, dass sich Bots und Spieler um die wenigen Resourcen prügeln müssen, die das Spiel zur Verfügung stellt. Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher wie du sprachlich "Strohalme" interpretierst, aber für mein Verständnis ist so eine "Argumentation" das beste Beispiel. Eventuell solltest du dir erstmal im Klaren darüber werden was du eigentlich sagen willst und vor allem nicht wissentlich die Unwahrheit erzählen in der Hoffnung, dass der andere nicht weiss wie es tatsächlich in einem anderen Spiel ist. Lügen haben eben kurze Beine. Das war schon immer so.

Ganz allgemein ist es auch lustig zu beobachten, wenn Poster 1 erklärt, dass bestimmte Rohstoffe von Epic Mobs dann sehr teuer werden weil diese nicht von Bots gefarmt werden können und der nächste anführt, dass die Epic Rohstoffe in den Outdoorzonen von Bots gefarmt werden. Macht nicht besonders viel Sinn.


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Von Wirtschaft hast du wohl keine Ahnung. Natürlich gibt der "China-Botter" sein Kinah nicht im AH aus, er verkauft es an den "Hans" für echte Euro und der "Hans" gibt dann das Kinah für teure Mats aus - wodurch die Preise für die Mats in die Höhe schnellen, weil ja Leute da sind, die das auch bezahlen können. Ob das nun ein "Chinabot" ist oder eine große Anzahl an Privatbottern (die dadurch auch mehr Kinah hat - die haben sie dann zwar nicht illegal "gekauft", aber genauso "illegal" durch botten erworben) bleibt sich völlig gleich.



Blödsinn. Der Grossteil der Botter sind im Moment echte Spieler, die die Bots nur zum leveln benutzen. Und ob jetzt jemand 1 Woche oder zwei länger braucht um max level zu werden weil er keinen Bot benutzt ist vollkommen egal. Er hat danach die selbe Menge an Geld nur hat er nicht selber stundenlang 3 Tasten gedrückt, das ist der einzige Unterschied.

Und da hatte ich dich im letzten Post noch so gelobt, weil du es geschafft hast deine Emotionen im Griff zu behalten und plötzlich sind Poster, die deine eigene Meinung nicht teilen geistig behindert. Mir sind in Bezug auf dich aber ehrlich gesagt schon ähnliche Gedanken gekommen. Das liegt aber weniger daran, dass du meine Meinung nicht teilst, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass du anscheinend nicht fähig bist bis 2 zu zählen.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast einen Sprachfehler. Goldseller beginnt mit einem G nicht mit einem B.


Wer nicht ganz dumm ist, begreift, dass ein Goldseller, der typischerweise mit Level 10 oder 11 in einer der Hauptstädte rumsitzt, die Kinah, die er anpreist - bei uns billiger als bei der Konkurrenz!  - nicht selber gefarmt hat. Sondern über Botter erhält. Der Seller ist nichts weiter als der Verkäufer für die Botter. Ganz dumm darf man halt nicht sein.

Aber die ganze Geschichte hat auch seine guten Seiten. Und die lautet, dass das, was Du zu diesem Thema denkst, für jeden hier und andernorts völlig belanglos ist. Der Schöpfer und Betreiber des Spiels hat entschieden, dass Botten gegen seine Nutzungsbestimmungen ist. Und nach seinen Möglichkeiten ahndet er einen Verstoß dagegen mit einem Perma-Bann. Was da ein Corak denkt, nun, kennst Du die Geschichte von der Karawane und dem Hund? Der Hund mag bellen. Aber die Karawane zieht weiter. Deine Meinung ist bedeutungslos.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Der Grossteil der Botter sind im Moment echte Spieler, die die Bots nur zum leveln benutzen. Und ob jetzt jemand 1 Woche oder zwei länger braucht um max level zu werden weil er keinen Bot benutzt ist vollkommen egal. Er hat danach die selbe Menge an Geld nur hat er nicht selber stundenlang 3 Tasten gedrückt, das ist der einzige Unterschied.
> 
> Und da hatte ich dich im letzten Post noch so gelobt, weil du es geschafft hast deine Emotionen im Griff zu behalten und plötzlich sind Poster, die deine eigene Meinung nicht teilen geistig behindert. Mir sind in Bezug auf dich aber ehrlich gesagt schon ähnliche Gedanken gekommen. Das liegt aber weniger daran, dass du meine Meinung nicht teilst, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass du anscheinend nicht fähig bist bis 2 zu zählen.




Wenn du diese beiden Punkte



			
				Oldboy schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Jeder Mensch mit gesundem Verstand und ohne geistige Behinderung versteht, dass Botten gegen die Regeln von NCSoft verstößt (ob du die Regeln "blöd" findest ist dabei irrelevant) und man mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen muss.
> 
> 2. Jeder Mensch mit der Fähigkeit zum logischen Denken (das erfordert vielleicht schon etwas mehr Intellekt als die bloße zur Kenntnisnahme einer Regel) versteht, dass Botten einen Einfluß auf die Spielwelt von Aion hat, die Serverökonomie beeinflußt und einen unfairen Vorteil jenen Spielern gegenüber verschafft, die nicht botten.



nicht verstehst oder zumindest anerkennst, dann bin ich tatsächlich der Meinung, dass es mit deinem Intellekt nicht weit her ist bzw. etwas damit nicht stimmt. Denn unabhängig davon ob es dir nun gefällt oder nicht, sind diese beiden Aussagen einfach zutreffend.

Im Übrigen glaubst du wohl selbst nicht, dass die Mehrzahlt der Botuser "normale Spieler" sind, die einfach nur leveln wollen. Die werden nämlich ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche schauen, wenn sie denn endlich gelevelt haben und dann nochmal von vorn anfangen können, weil der Account gebannt wird. Und natürlich ist es auch ein unfairer Vorteil, über Bots zu leveln, weil

a) Botting verboten ist
b) ohne Bot wäre man nicht so schnell

Klingelts da bei dir? Nicht?

Schummeln in der Schule bei Prüfungen ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung oder? Man schadet ja anderen nicht und die Noten von anderen werden dadurch auch nicht schlechter. Außerdem sind sie selber Schuld, wenn sie nicht schummeln...


----------



## corak (7. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wer nicht ganz dumm ist, begreift, dass ein Goldseller, der typischerweise mit Level 10 oder 11 in einer der Hauptstädte rumsitzt, die Kinah, die er anpreist - bei uns billiger als bei der Konkurrenz! - nicht selber gefarmt hat. Sondern über Botter erhält. Der Seller ist nichts weiter als der Verkäufer für die Botter.




Wer tatsächlich nicht ganz dumm ist wird wissen, dass es solange ein Spiel so wie Aion ausschliesslich auf Geld aufgebaut ist IMMER ein goldselling Problem hat, selbst wenn es keine Bots gibt, weil einfach die Nachfrage da ist. Und wer auch nur halbwegs intelligent ist, sollte irgenwann in diesem Thread auch begriffen haben, dass es mir hier um Bots geht, die von normalen Spielern benutzt werden und die im Moment zahlenmässig am weitesten verbreitet sind und nicht um Bots von Goldsellern.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wer tatsächlich nicht ganz dumm ist wird wissen, dass es solange ein Spiel so wie Aion ausschliesslich auf Geld aufgebaut ist IMMER ein goldselling Problem hat, selbst wenn es keine Bots gibt, weil einfach die Nachfrage da ist. Und wer auch nur halbwegs intelligent ist, sollte irgenwann in diesem Thread auch begriffen haben, dass es mir hier um Bots geht, die von normalen Spielern benutzt werden und die im Moment zahlenmässig am weitesten verbreitet sind und nicht um Bots von Goldsellern.



Zum Einen ist mir völlig klar, dass man niemals alles unterbinden kann. Doch vielleicht bist du ja auch nicht ganz dumm und dir ist schon mal aufgefallen, dass das überall der Fall ist, aber wir  Menschen uns trotzdem für ein zivilisiertes Leben entschieden haben mit Regeln und Gesetzen. Dabei wird versucht darauf zu achten, dass diese auch von der Mehrheit eingehalten werden. Natürlich "erwischt" man auch hier nicht alle - wer hätte das gedacht....

Nachdem jetzt die Behauptungen für das große "pro Botting" nicht mehr gut sind, ziehst du nebenbei völlig abstruse neue Zahlen aus dem Hut, nach denen die Mehrheit der Botter jetzt "normale Spieler sind" die Bots nur zum Leveln benutzen. Das ist der größte Schmarrn bisher, denn die Mehrheit der Spieler lädt sich mit Sicherheit keine verbotenen Third Party Tools herunter, konfiguriert diese und lässt sie laufen in dem festen Wissen, dass danach der Account weg sein wird.

Letzten Endes drängt sich da ja fast der Verdacht auf, dass du auf Spatalos gespielt *hast*, bis man deinen Levelbot gebannt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





corak schrieb:


> @Oldboy
> Das Ganze scheint dir ziemlich nahe zu gehen. Mal ein Tip für dich, der dir auch in deinem weiteren Leben sehr hilfreich sein wird. Wenn du anfängst deine Argumente damit zu untermauern, dass du anderen unterstellst sie seinen geistig minderbemittelt, dann nimmt dich keiner mehr ernst und die Leute fangen einfach an über dich zu lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Sorge, ein Internet-Forum geht mir sicher nicht nahe, ich finde es eher unterhaltsam. Danke für den gut gemeinten Tipp fürs Leben, vielleicht solltest du ihn auch für dich in Betracht ziehen, vor allem da du hier der einzige ohne Argumente bist, der sich zunehmend lächerlich macht und jetzt sogar auf "Lebensberatung" umsteigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (7. Dezember 2009)

Lasst eure persönlichen Anfeindungen aus dem Forum, so schwer kanns doch nicht sein konstruktiv zu diskutieren, ohne andere persönlich anzugreifen.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Dini (7. Dezember 2009)

Uff Leute, ich dachte es könnte bei einer Ermahnung bleiben in dem Thema, aber wenn ich die vorherigen Seiten nur überfliege... (nein ich verfolge nicht akriebisch jedes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die Grenze ist eindeutig überschritten. 
Euch sollte eigentlich klar sein das Botusing, Goldselling und dergleichen mehr, was gegen die AGB´s des Publishers verstößt auf der Buffed Plattform nicht erwünscht und geduldet ist.
Mehr Erklärung bedarf es hier wohl nicht und damit mach ich zu.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*close*


----------

